# News - Jugendschutz: &quot;Killerspiele&quot;-Verbot wieder im Gespr&auml;ch



## Administrator (7. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,456040


----------



## Rdrk710 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Aha.
Und wo sind die Pläne, was mit den Arbeitslosen geschehen soll?
Womit wird die Staatsverschuldung eingeschränkt?
Was gedenken sie gegen ein weiteres Vorgehen der EU gegen die BRD wegen Unterschreitung der Stabilitätskriterien zu tun?
UND UND UND UND
Ernsthaft:
Die sollten sich zuerst mal um WICHTIGERE Sachen kümmern als darum, wie man Spiele(!) noch mehr einschränken kann!


----------



## bear007 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Wenn sich mal mit der selben Energie um die Arbeitlosigkeit gekümmert werden würde......


----------



## werfux (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Wann wird den Politikern mal klar das eine Zunahme der Gewaltbereitschaft (so sie den feststellbar ist) mitnichten durch ein einfaches Verbot von "Killerspielen" zu verhindern ist? Vielmehr sind perspektivlosigkeit und soziale (auch staatlich verursachte) Unzulänglichkeiten ein Teil des Problems. 

Außerdem kann man ja gerne mal schauen wie viele der Gewalttäter zu Hause ein PC rumstehen haben. Da wird dann sicherlich auffallen das viele aus sozialschwachen Verhältnissen kommende Täter kein System besitzen.

Wie will man denn da das Gewaltpotenzial erklären?

Ein weitere Frage die sich mir stellt, wie will man dieses Verbot konsequent durchsetzen? Ich glaube kaum das sich eine amerikanischer, italienischer usw. Entwickler/Publisher an den Moralvorstellungen Deutschlands orientiert. Selbst wenn das Ganze EU-weit eingesetzt werden sollte bleibt die USA als einer der größten Computerspielproduzenten übrig. Da gibt´s zwar kein Sex aber Gewalt in rauen Mengen...also wer will dieses Verbot denn tatsächlich durchsetzen... nicht nur theoretisch sondern praktisch. Niemand denke ich wird das hinkriegen.

Im Endeffekt halte ich das wieder nur für populistisches Gequatsche, welches von den tatsächlichen Problemen ablenkt. z.B. die Unfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft noch mit Kindern umgehen zu können


----------



## memphis76 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				bear007 am 07.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich mal mit der selben Energie um die Arbeitlosigkeit gekümmert werden würde......


Kurz dazu: So Politiker müssen sich um alles kümmern, da kann man sich nciht nur auf eine Sache konzentrieren und die anderen alle vollkommen außer Acht lassen. Wo würde dass denn hinführen, wenn sich die Politiker immer nur um das Thema kümmern, welches aktuell am schärfsten zu behandeln wäre ...


----------



## Danceswithkeys (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ja genau, liebe Politiker. Verbietet alle Killerspiele und ihr bekommt eine bessere Welt. So ein Quatsch. Bevormundung und Zensur führen nicht zum Ziel. 

"Heute grosses Killerspiele verbrennen auf dem Marktplatz. Ich übergebe dem Feuer die Werke von Valve, ID Software ..."

Oder besser noch - verbietet "Killerfilme" und "Killerbücher", ganz zu schweigen von "Killermusik".

Macht nur so weiter.   

Gott sei Dank wohne ich an der schweizer Grenze. Dort hat man das Problem offensichtlich besser im Griff...

rgds

Danceswithkeys


----------



## SlowTarget (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

@werlux

sehe ich genau so


----------



## UTDARKCTF (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Mir soll es mittlerweile egal sein was sich unsere Politische Elite so ausdenkt .... ! Ab 18 Spiele kaufe ich nur noch im EU Ausland , die Lieferung 
geht schnell und Problemlos, mein Geld wird dort mit Kusshand genommen.

Jugendschutz muss auf jeden Fall sein , aber hier wird es zur 
" Never Ending Story "


----------



## Keil (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				memphis76 am 07.03.2006 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bear007 am 07.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wer ein "Killerspiel" haben will, bekommt es auch! Sei es von freunden, dem Esel oder ganz Simpel bestellen. Kann ja interesant werden wie die das anstellen wollen.


----------



## spockilein (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Keil am 07.03.2006 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 07.03.2006 09:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es überhaupt eine Interessenvertretung für Gamer. Jeder Karnickelverein hat eine Lobby. Wir brauchen dringend einen eigenen Verband, der sich um solche Hirngespinste kümmert.


----------



## BarthXabbu (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Das hier eine Diskussion stattfindet ist ja schön und gut. Allerdings finde ich das hier mehr passieren muß als reines Foren Posting. Falls (und das ist noch lange nicht sicher) es wirklich zu einer weiteren Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit der Computerspieler kommen sollte ist der einzige Weg das auf zu halten den Politikern (und dem Teil der Gesellschaft der ihre Einschätzungen teilt)zu zeigen das der großteil der Spieler mitnichten der prügelnde Schüler ist, sonder das was man gemeinhin die Mitte der Gesellschaft nennt. Wir sind mehrere Millionen und dürfen es nicht zulassen das über unsere Köpfe hinweg entschiedenm wird was gut für uns ist und was nicht! In Deutschland wird schon genug Zensiert (und das obwoghl eine Zensur laut Grundgesetz nicht stattfindet) und ich finde es reicht! Falls ein solches Verbot kommen sollte ist es an der Zeit sich zu wehren!


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

mir fehlt immer noch eine defintion des begriffes *killerspiel*.....

was wohl nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass die verantwortlichen überhaupt keine ahunng haben, wovon sie überhaupt sprechen.

ps:
im (aktuellen ?) focus ist übrigens ein interview mit herrn beckstein zum thema.


----------



## giovanni24 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

es ist immer das selbe. wenn man mal nicht mehr weiter weis und sein eigenes verschulden nicht zugeben möchte, dann muss einfach ein sündenbock her.
in diesem fall die spieleindustrie. da unsere politiker anscheinend unfähig sind ein land zu führen und dadurch immense soziale probleme entstehen, die wiederrum zu gewalt führen, ja dann ist ja nix einfacher als zu sagen "diese bösen killerspiele sind schuld dass unsere kinder gewalttätig werden. nicht wir lieben diplomaten und politiker, die wir seit jahren nur dafür sorgen dass in diesem land soziale ungerechtigkeit an der tagesordnung stehen."
ist ja nicht nur in deutschland so. auch in meinem heimatland österreich arbeiten politiker immer mit den selben mitteln.
es gibt da ein gutes sprichwort. "sobald es einmal einen ehrlichen politiker auf dieser erde gibt, wird die welt auch gleichzeitig untergehen". weil das wär so abstrakt wie wenn der antichrist gebohren würde.
ich kann allen spielern nur eines ans herz legen.
LASST EUCH DAS NICHT GEFALLEN!!!!! ich meine sind wir wirklich schon so weit uns sogar unsere spiellust von diesen dummbeuteln versauen zu lassen?? gibt es überhaupt noch so was wie das recht das zu tun was uns spass macht??
ich für meinen teil werd sobald ich von der arbeit heim komm, wieder meine xbox360 aufdrehen und so ca. 200 nazischweine in call of duty2 umnieten.
und dannach werd ich ein paar stroggs bei quake 4 platt machen. und schlagen werd ich mich heute auch noch bei dead or alive 4.

und???? wen juckts???

die politiker unserer länder. weil sie ja nix besseres zu tun haben. scheiss drauf ob die arbeitslosigkeit steigt, egal ob immer mehr firmen entweder konkurs anmelden oder ins ausland wandern.
hauptsache wir verbieten dem volk ein wenig mehr von ihrer freiheit. das recht das zu spielen dass man gern möchte.

ich bitte alle die diese methoden unserer politiker nicht unterstützen mir eine kurze protestmail auf protest06@gmx.at zu senden.
gebt diese emailadresse so vielen wie möglich. werde diese mails dann wöchentlich unseren lieben von UNS gewählten politikern weiterschicken, damit sie sehen was sie von so stumpfsinnigen ideen haben.
je mehr mails desto besser.
denn nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!!!
danke für eure unterstützung.
euer giovanni24


----------



## LordMephisto (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



> Die Prüfung durch die USK funktioniere nur sehr mangelhaft und stehe nicht mit dem Jugendschutzrecht in Einklang.


Ach? Ich war immer der Meinung das die USK ihren Job ganz brauchbar macht.
Die Aussage zeigt mMn mal wieder wie realitätsfremd die Burschen doch sind.
Die USK macht ihre sache gut, nur müssen Verkäufer und vorallem die Eltern sich auch an die Vorgaben halten.



> Experten erwarten in den nächsten Jahren zudem ei­nen erheblichen Zuwachs der Teilnehmerzahlen an diesen überaus brutalen Online-Spielen von heute 3,4 Millionen auf 30 Millionen im Jahr 2009."


Da würde mich ja mal interessieren, wer diese Experten sind. Und was sind in den Augen der "Experten" überaus Brutale Online-Spiele?



> Mit geeig­neten technischen Maßnahmen, beispielsweise durch elektronische Filter, muss si­chergestellt werden, dass Minderjährige keinen Zugriff auf solche Spiele haben.


Und die Eltern haben damit nix zu tun, oder wie? Wäre Aufklärung der Eltern und vorallem Eltern die sich für das Hobby der unter 18jährigen Interessieren nicht allen technischen Maßnahmen überlegen?


----------



## doenjes (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Also ich finde ein generelles Verbot auch schwachsinnig. Vielmehr sollten Eltern und Verkäufer darauf achten, was gespielt/gekauft wird. Was bringt der beste Jugendschutz wenn es an der Stelle hapert. Ich finde es prinzipiell sinnvoll, eine Altersfreigabe für Spiele zu haben und wenn man sich manche Spiele anschaut oder auch manchmal hier einige Posts durchliest scheint das auch richtig so zu sein. Aber gleich alles über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> was wohl nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass die verantwortlichen überhaupt keine ahunng haben, wovon sie überhaupt sprechen.


Wäre bei Politikern ja nicht neu. 



			
				LordMephisto am 07.03.2006 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Eltern haben damit nix zu tun, oder wie? Wäre Aufklärung der Eltern und vorallem Eltern die sich für das Hobby der unter 18jährigen Interessieren nicht allen technischen Maßnahmen überlegen?


Das ist es doch. Lieber die bösen Computerspiele beschuldigen (und nebenbei lieber nix zu Schützenverein und CO sagen) statt sich bei so vielen Eltern unbeliebt zu machen. Die Masse davon hat doch sowieso eher wenig Ahnung und schluckt da die Infos über die ach so bösen Killerspiele viel besser.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				giovanni24 am 07.03.2006 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich für meinen teil werd sobald ich von der arbeit heim komm, wieder meine xbox360 aufdrehen und so ca. 200 nazischweine in call of duty2 umnieten.
> und dannach werd ich ein paar stroggs bei quake 4 platt machen. und schlagen werd ich mich heute auch noch bei dead or alive 4.




wenn ich allerdings so was lese, bin ich fast geneigt, den herrn politikern zuzustimmen.....


----------



## Michael-Miggi (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> giovanni24 am 07.03.2006 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dann machst du aber auch nix anders...  Die stimmen ja bloß auch zu. Keiner von denen befasst sich doch wirklich damit...


----------



## Trancemaster (7. März 2006)

*"Vorbilder" Politiker*

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre - ich würde mich kugeln vor Lachen.

Genauso kann man besorgt darüber sein, was für Vorbilder die Jugendlichen so haben, und damit meine ich keine "Gangstaaaaaarapper" oder Seifenopern-Pseudo-Schauspieler, sondern "unser aller Vorbilder", die Politiker, die uns ja vorleben, wie sie es gern hätten.

Das man irgendwann agressiv wird, wenn man ständig angelogen und verarscht wird, kann man wohl kaum jemandem verdenken, und das diese Agressionen auch in irgendeiner Weise abgelassen werden müssen - ebenso. Da sollten doch die Herren "Volksvertreter" äußerst froh sein, dass sich Jugendliche bei sowas den Frust "wegballern" können, bevor sie auf Gedanken kommen, die Wurzel ALLEN Übels ins Visier zu nehmen... *schmunzel*


----------



## Stadler (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Das Geschwätz dieser CDU-/CSU-Politiker kriecht auf dem Niveau der BLÖD-Zeitung.  
Und da Spielezeitschriften, Spielervereinigungen, eSports-Ligen & Co. anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind, diesen Stümpern _deren_ Realitätsverlust aufzuzeigen, müssen wir wohl oder übel zur einzigen Methode greifen, die unsere "Volksvertreter" verstehen:
Geld spenden und dieses als Mittel eines allgemein akzeptierten Lobbyismus unseren Demagogen "Demokraten" in den Hintern blasen!  

Aber wahrscheinlich sind wirklich diese _Killerspiele_ auch daran schuld, daß es in keinem anderen Land so von der sozialen Herkunft eines Kindes abhängt, was aus ihm wird. 

Erstaunlich, wie gut die Definition zutrifft:





> Demagogie wird heute u.a. so definiert:
> "Demagogie betreibt, wer bei günstiger Gelegenheit öffentlich für ein politisches Ziel wirbt, indem er der Masse schmeichelt, an ihre Gefühle, Instinkte und Vorurteile appelliert, ferner sich der Hetze und Lüge schuldig macht, Wahres übertrieben oder grob vereinfacht darstellt, die Sache, die er durchsetzen will, für die Sache aller Gutgesinnten ausgibt, und die Art und Weise, wie er sie durchsetzt oder durchzusetzten vorschlägt, als die einzig mögliche hinstellt." Nach Martin Morlock, (1977): Hohe Schule der Verführung. Ein Handbuch der Demagogie. Econ Verlag: Wien/Düsseldorf, S.24


----------



## Mike3000 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				bear007 am 07.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich mal mit der selben Energie um die Arbeitlosigkeit gekümmert werden würde......


dann hätte ich jetzt schon ne ausbildung und wär nicht in so ner sch*** Maßnahme vom AA


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Mike3000 am 07.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> dann hätte ich jetzt schon ne ausbildung und wär nicht in so ner sch*** Maßnahme vom AA




und das sagt der mensch, der sich wegen gothic 3 krank schreiben lassen würde:



> hoffe ich krieg am anfang der ausbildung scho urlaub   (sonst geh ich halt zu meinem hausarzt   )



http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=4502446&x=4

ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.....


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

ich hab schon lange nichts mehr von Prof. Dr. Werner Glogauer gehört, wie geht's dem so? wird er tatsächlich etwa immer noch ernst genommen, der alte sektenspinner?

btw: kann man gegen regierungsentscheide nicht klagen oder so? ich weiss nicht, wie das in deutschland läuft. in der schweiz müsste man unterschriften sammeln und das referendum ergreifen, aber das ist ja hier anders als bei auch, ne? also im fall, dass negativ entschieden würde.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Also irgendwie weiß ich nicht was ich jetzt noch sagen soll  
Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass unsere Politiker, wenn sie mal wieder kurz davor stehen von ihrer eigenen Unfähigkeit überholt zu werden, das Thema Killerspiele aus dem Keller holen um davon wieder abzulenken  

Interessant finde ich diesem Zusammenhang nur die Newsmeldung über die Verlegung der Games Convention von der SPD, die hier vor ein paar Tagen stand.  

Ich bin aber schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, wie sie so eine gigantische Zensur durchführen wollen, wenn sie noch nicht einmal im Stande sind Arbeitslosenzahlen zu senken oder andere Probleme zu bewältigen.  Sehr fern von der Realität der Gute.  

Vorallem wäre es aber mal interessant zu erfahren was in ihren Augen ein sogenanntes "Killerspiel" ist. Eine Definition dazu wäre eigentlichs chon vor ein paar Jahren fällig gewesen, aber geschafft haben sie es immer noch nicht und werfen einfach so mit Worten umher, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben  Ok, dass machen sie eigentlich Tag-täglich


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 07.03.2006 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, wie sie so eine gigantische Zensur durchführen wollen, wenn sie noch nicht einmal im Stande sind Arbeitslosenzahlen zu senken oder andere Probleme zu bewältigen.  Sehr fern von der Realität der Gute.


das wird doch haargenau erklärt. mit "elektronischen filtern", provider soll mal machen und so. *g*  
schon witzig, da wird gefordert und gedanken über die durchführbarkeit werden hinten angestellt. *g*


----------



## Mike3000 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2006 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mike3000 am 07.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bin JETZT ind der sch*** maßnahme (weil ich letztes jahr keine ausbildung gekriegt hab)hab AB *september* eine AUSBILDUNG 
jetzt kapiert?


----------



## Ping2 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Nun, als die Sache vor ein paar Wochen aufkam, habe ich irgendwo gehört gehabt, es würde gar nicht um Videospiele gehen, sondern Killerspiele wären diese Teamspiele, wo man sich gegenseitig mit Farbe markiert und wer dann getroffen wurde ist "tot". 
Laut obigem Artikel ist aber jetzt wenigstens schonmal klar, das doch Video- bzw. Computerspiele gemeint sind.

Naja, bei unserem neuen Bundesinnenminister wundert mich eh nix. Der will, so man ihn läßt, sowieso aus unserem Land einen Überwachungsstaat machen.
Wie wäre es, wenn er einfach die Bundeswehr gegen Killerspielzocker vorgehen läßt?

Ping2


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Ping2 am 07.03.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, wenn er einfach die Bundeswehr gegen Killerspielzocker vorgehen läßt?


wie wäre es, wenn man mit denseben argumenten gegen die armee vorgehen würde?
ich finde, dass die darauf eher zutreffen als auf computerspiele.


----------



## Ping2 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab schon lange nichts mehr von Prof. Dr. Werner Glogauer gehört, wie geht's dem so? wird er tatsächlich etwa immer noch ernst genommen, der alte sektenspinner?
> 
> btw: kann man gegen regierungsentscheide nicht klagen oder so? ich weiss nicht, wie das in deutschland läuft. in der schweiz müsste man unterschriften sammeln und das referendum ergreifen, aber das ist ja hier anders als bei auch, ne? also im fall, dass negativ entschieden würde.



Nun, klagen kann man beim Handeln von Politikern normalerweise immer erst gegen den Müll der dabei rauskommt, dh gegen die erlassenen Gesetze, sofern man dann davon betroffen ist.
Ansonsten kann man noch eine Petition einreichen, ob das dann was bringt, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ping2


----------



## corax (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				werfux am 07.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt halte ich das wieder nur für populistisches Gequatsche, welches von den tatsächlichen Problemen ablenkt. z.B. die Unfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft noch mit Kindern umgehen zu können



100% deiner Meinung.

Die Spiele sind vieleicht hinreichend, aber notwendig für die Gewaltbereitschaft ist meiner Meinung nach das soziale Umfeld und die damit verbundene Erziehung.


----------



## TheStoepsel2001 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2006 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es, wenn man mit denseben argumenten gegen die armee vorgehen würde?
> ich finde, dass die darauf eher zutreffen als auf computerspiele.



Ich mein das jetzt nich böse, aber... wie wäre es wenn man mal gegen derart übertrieben verblendete pazifisten und nixwisser vorgeht? das is nämlich genau das problem an der GANZEN diskussion hier: wenn leute, die keinen plan von dem haben, worüber sie reden und entscheiden sollen, kommt so ein bull**** wie das verbot von killerspielen raus.

Informier dich mal über unsre Bundeswehr, und DANN komm wieder und erzähl mal, was du gelernt hast, junge!

In diesem sinne,
wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal klappe halten!!!!

Stoeps


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				TheStoepsel2001 am 07.03.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2006 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie bist du denn drauf? :-o 
hab mit keinem wort gesagt, dass das fair wäre, auch wenn ich gegen eine armee bin.
ich fände es nur lustig, deren argumente zu verdrehen und auf etwas anderes anzuwenden, das ginge bestimmt.
und was heisst kein plan und so... in _unserer_ (nicht der deutschen) armee war ich lange genug, hat mir gereicht. es reicht sicher, um eine meinung zu militär zu haben. und ich habe keine gute meinung dazu. du anscheinend schon. was mir eigentlich egal ist.
kannst ja gerne gegen mich "vorgehen", würde mich wunder nehmen, wie du das tun wolltest. ich äussere ja nur meine meinung.


----------



## SirDrago (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				TheStoepsel2001 am 07.03.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem sinne,
> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal klappe halten!!!!
> 
> Stoeps



Stimmt, also sei still.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				SirDrago am 07.03.2006 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> TheStoepsel2001 am 07.03.2006 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, das hast jetzt du gesagt.


----------



## TheStoepsel2001 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2006 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wie bist du denn drauf? :-o
> hab mit keinem wort gesagt, dass das fair wäre, auch wenn ich gegen eine armee bin.
> ich fände es nur lustig, deren argumente zu verdrehen und auf etwas anderes anzuwenden, das ginge bestimmt.
> und was heisst kein plan und so... in _unserer_ (nicht der deutschen) armee war ich lange genug, hat mir gereicht. es reicht sicher, um eine meinung zu militär zu haben. und ich habe keine gute meinung dazu. du anscheinend schon. was mir eigentlich egal ist.
> kannst ja gerne gegen mich "vorgehen", würde mich wunder nehmen, wie du das tun wolltest. ich äussere ja nur meine meinung.



ich hab auch nix von fair oder unfair gesagt!!

ich weiß aber auch nicht, warum ich irgendwie gegen dich vorgehen sollte! du darfst ja denken, was du willst, vollkommen in ornung, nur weiß man als soldat -je nachdem, wo in deutschland man stationiert ist- was die Menschen (idR zu Unrecht und aus Unwissenheit) vom Bund halten...

Eins noch: Wie willst du denn die Argumente verdrehen und auf den Bund anwenden? Wenn der Verein in deinen Augen ein Killerclub (o.ä.) ist, dann muss ich dir halt einfach sagen, dass das komplett falsch ist...


Zu dem Kommentar von dem andern Member muss ich mich wohl nicht äußern...........


Stoeps


----------



## Schisshase (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				werfux am 07.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Außerdem kann man ja gerne mal schauen wie viele der Gewalttäter zu Hause ein PC rumstehen haben. Da wird dann sicherlich auffallen das viele aus sozialschwachen Verhältnissen kommende Täter kein System besitzen.
> 
> Wie will man denn da das Gewaltpotenzial erklären?
> ...


Mit XBox, PS2 und Gamecube, die man für wenig Geld gebraucht kaufen kann (ebenso die Spiele).


----------



## TheNightShadow (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Was bringt es etwas zu verbieten wenn die Kinder trotzdem daran kommen. Folglich haben die Kinder das Spiel haben aber keine Ahnung, wird nicht Aufgeklärt dass das nicht echt ist usw.   
Das Problem meiner Meinung nach das sich Eltern viel zuwenig um die Kinder kümmern (können/wollen). Sie überlassen es dann lieber auch den Erziehern im Kindergarten und Leherern in der Schule wobei die sich um bis zu 30 Kinder gleichzeitig kümmern müssen.
Das heißt es ist Bullshit. 
Ausserdem die Hauptsächlich beeinflussbare Gruppe muss sich sowie so die Spiele auf iligalen weg beschaffen.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				TheStoepsel2001 am 07.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Eins noch: Wie willst du denn die Argumente verdrehen und auf den Bund anwenden? Wenn der Verein in deinen Augen ein Killerclub (o.ä.) ist, dann muss ich dir halt einfach sagen, dass das komplett falsch ist...


hey, das habe ich nicht gesagt. sind denn die spieler ein killerclub? nein. das militär übt es zumindest naturnaher, da wirst du mir doch aber beipflichten müssen. ich hab selber genug blei in den berg geballert, um das zu wissen.
ein mausklick ist einfach nicht dasselbe wie das ziehen des abzugs. auch wenn die optik im game näher am krieg sein kann, es bleibt allerhöchstens ein simulator. nicht einmal ein richtiger, dafür müsste man ja einen gewehr-controller haben (z.b. lightgun, am besten mit rückstosssimulation).
nein, ich hab nur gesagt, dass die "killer-argumente" eher aufs militär anzuwenden wären, nicht dass sie auch zutreffen würden, der ansicht bin ich ja gar nicht. ich finde es einfach lächerlich, games verbieten zu wollen und gleichzeitig militärparaden zu veranstalten (gut, sind ja eher selten geworden heute).
wo in anderen teilen der welt sowas "gespielt" wird: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5854686068870249151&q=full+auto+shoot

ich persönlich kaufe mir keine kriegsspiele mehr, also alles mit WW2-, Vietnamkriegs- und ähnlichen themen interessiert mich eigentlich schon eine weile nicht mehr, aber das ist eine persönliche entscheidung, habe das langsam auch ziemlich satt. ist doch immer wieder dasselbe.
ausser OFP2, das werde ich mir sicher ansehen, wenn's erscheint.
sorry für offtopic.
ich wollte eigentlich nur die unsinnigkeit der "argumente" vor augen führen, wenn man sie einfach auf andere themen anwenden könnte, würde das ja nicht wirklich für die argumente sprechen, oder was meinst du? es würde zeigen, dass es nur schwammige formulierungen wären, die der staatlichen willkür tür und tor öffnen könnten. denn nichts anderes sind diese "argumente" meines erachtens.




> Zu dem Kommentar von dem andern Member muss ich mich wohl nicht äußern...........
> 
> 
> Stoeps


du hast angefangen.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				TheNightShadow am 07.03.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem meiner Meinung nach das sich Eltern viel zuwenig um die Kinder kümmern (können/wollen). Sie überlassen es dann lieber auch den Erziehern im Kindergarten und Leherern in der Schule wobei die sich um bis zu 30 Kinder gleichzeitig kümmern müssen.
> Das heißt es ist Bullshit.


hey, es ist nicht im trend, probleme bei der wurzel anzupacken, die du hier zweifellos beschrieben hst.
solche dinge sind unpopulär, der politiker sagt doch nicht seinen wählern, sie seien rabeneltern ohne medienkompetenz.
du siehst die zwickmühle.


----------



## Soulja110 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

also DAS ist zusammen mit der rechtschreibung das KLEINSTE problem, das deutschland im moment hat.


----------



## CabinetRED (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Also zunächst muss ich sagen dass ein Jugendschutz für Spiele mit gewalttätigem Inhalt auf jeden Fall gegeben sein muss. Fakt ist jedoch das das bisherige System zwar nicht gänzlich versagt hat, jedoch die Grenzen der staatlichen Einflussnahme aufgezeigt hat. Das heißt in nächster Konsequenz ist tatsächlich die Familie gefragt. Weiter haben alle hier vollkommen recht wenn festgestellt wird das gewaltbereitschaft von Jugendlichen unmittelbar mit deren sozialem Umfeld zusammen hängt (natürlich gibt es vereinzelte Ausnahmen). Demnach ist die Bekämpfung der Arbeitslosigkeit und investition in Bildung und soziale Einrichtungen der vornehmlichste Weg um einer Gewaltbereitschaft entgegen zu wirken.

Bei einer erfolgreichen Umsetzung würde sich auch der Streit mit dem Vergleich zwischen Killerspielen und real life Soldaten klären. Ein zwang die Waffe fürs Vaterland in die Hand zu nehmen besteht ja zum Glück nicht mehr, somit würde sich wohl jeder Aufgeklärte sozial empfindsame Mensch gegen den Dienst an der Waffe entscheiden, auch wenn das Argument gutes Geld zu verdienen und niedere Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen noch so verlockend ist.

Also kurz um, der Typ ist Innenminister und nicht Minister für Arbeit also muss er sowas von sich geben weil er sonst nix zu tun hätte. Wenn alles was Politiker sagen auch umgesetzt werden würde, gäbe es die meißten Probleme wohl nicht, von daher immer mit der Ruhe und Tee trinken. Die Pläne wie man dann trotz Verbot an seine Spiele kommt liegen ja bei jedem Gamer eh schon im Schreibtischfach.


----------



## CabinetRED (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

PS: Wenn ich daran denke dass ich mich sehr gerne damit beschäftige vituelle Menschen in Kriegszenarien zu töten, komme ich schon manchmal ins Grübeln ob ich da eigentlich das richtige mache. Jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie ich es meinen Kindern oder Eltern erklären sollte weshalb ich so etwas mache. Ich denke das es hierführ auch keine wirklich sinnvolle un gute Erklärung gibt. Nur gut das ich derartige Bedürfnisse am PC und nicht im wirklichen Leben befriedige. --nur ein gedanke--


----------



## Peo01 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Also meine Mutter hat sich stets darum bemüht das ich als ich noch jünger war keine ab-16 ab-18 Spiele zocke.
Meine Mutter hat aber auch einen besseren Bezug zu Spielen, da sie selbst früher Tomb Raider & Co. gezockt hat.

Nun gut einiges hab ich dann doch gespielt, wodurch ich seit längerer Zeit regelmäßig Counterstrike, Battlefield und co. zocke und trotzdem lauf ich jetzt nicht in der Schule herum und schlage schwächere.

Ich war an einer sehr schlimmen Grundschule hier in Hamburg.
Schlägereien gabs des öfteren und sehr viel mehr als die Hälfte aller Schüler wanderten nach dem Abschluß der Grundschule gleich auf die Hauptschule 2 Straßen weiter.
Dort ist es dann alles noch härter.
Das Computerspiele oder auch Videospiele etwas mit der Gewalt zu tun haben kann ich weder bestreiten noch bestätigen.
Ich weiß von einer Person das sie oft und gerne AB-18 Games gezockt hat.
Aber auf der anderen Seite hat diese Person auch verbotene Musik gehört und ähnliches.

Ich wurde durch PC-Spiele nicht Aggressiver.
(Höchstens durch den fehlenden Schlaf^^)
Die Zeit verging und ich fing schließlich an Shooter zu zocken.
Trotzdem bin ich immernoch ein normaler Mensch.
Ich habe einen ausgeprägten Sinn für Gerechtigkeit.
Ich versuche mich in der Schule sinnvoll mit einzubringen
und helfe so oft wie möglich anderen.
Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass das an Computerspielen liegt.
Ist das dann was Positives oder Negatives?


----------



## hondapower (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Wenn ich so einen Bullsh** höre, könnte ich   

Jetzt sind die Killerspiele wieder schuld. Was sind Killerspiele?

Ich spiele seit gut 10 Jahren solche "Killerspiele" immer wieder. Das erste war Wolfens***3D. Damals schon in Deutschland verboten. Aber wie viele haben es gehabt   ?
Deswegen bin ich kein Killer, der mit Pumpguns und so durch die Gegend rennt. Bei mir haben meine Eltern auf eine gute Erziehung geachtet. Auch habe ich schon seit Jahren Filme ab 18 gesehen. Starship Troopers hab ich mir schon 15 mal angesehen und renne nicht mordend durch die Gegend, weil ich in jedem einen Bug sehe.

Gerade der Reiz des Verbotenen bestärkt den Absatz solcher Spiele noch mehr. 

(Beispiel Kiffen in Holland: Dort kiffen wesentlich weniger Leute als bei uns. Warum? Weil der große Reiz des Verbotenen, der uns doch immer wieder antreibt weg ist. Ich möchte nicht sagen das Kiffen gut ist, wollte nur mal ein Beispiel bringen.)

Anstatt irgendwelche Spiele verantwortlich zu machen sollte sich der Staat selbst verantwortlich machen. 
Auch die Eltern (10jährige bekommen CoD2 aus der Videothek - dank der Eltern) sind mehr zur Verantwortung zu ziehen. Genauso die Läden die die Spiele verkaufen. Ohne Probleme würde mein 10 jähriger Neffe CoD2 kaufen können.

Aber vor allem sollten die Versager der Nation (auch Politiker genannt) sich mal um die wirklch wichtigen Themen wie Arbeitslosigkeit, Jugendarmut kümmern. Dann würden sich viele andere Probleme von alleine auflösen. Ein 18jähriger der arbeitet hat dann nicht die Zeit 8 Stunden am Tag "Killerspiele" zu spielen.

Aber um die wirklichen Probleme zu lösen, müsste man ganz einfach mal nur ein wenig denken (Stichwort Bill Clinton hat es vorgemacht), was aber für unsere Politiker eine sehr schwerer nicht lösbare Aufgabe darstellt. Stattdessen plappert irgendein Pseudo-Experte irgendeinen Müll und unsere Pseudo schlauen Politiker plappern nach.

Mit solchen Idio*** geht es mit Deutschland nie mehr bergauf! Am besten auswandern.


----------



## der-blaue-max (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Wo bitte steht, und wo bitte wurde der offizielle Zusammenhang von Gewalt und Spielen nachgewiesen?
Die Menschen im Mittelalter haben sicher dauernt Counterstrike gespielt. Ebenso wie die Leute um 1939 bis 1945.
Bei vielen Gewalttätern werden brutale Spiele gefunden und man sagt, sie würden von diesen Spielen gewalttätig.
Ist es nicht viel mehr so, dass bei einem gewalttätigen Menschen die Bereitschaft gewalttätige Spiele zu Spielen größer ist, als z.B. Blockflöte zu spielen und man aus diesem grund immer wieder auf solche Spiele stößt?

Naja wie auch immer, in Holland bekommst Du fast alle Spiele, Ich habe auch gehört, dass die Holländer jetzt die Weltherschafft übernehmen wollen, und 5 - 6 Massaker an Schulen täglich geplant sind. 
Seltsam, dass gerade dort kaum etwas passiert. 

Wo also bitte ist der kausale Zusammenhang von Spielen und gewalt.   
Kann es nicht sogar sein dass Spiele Gewalt abbauen ???


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

So, jetzt mal meine bescheidenen Gedanken.

Was wollen unsere gewählten Volksvertreter denn genau verbieten? Was sind Killerspiele?
Ich wäre ja für das Verbot von Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht beaufsichtigen. Obwohl... das kann ich auch nicht fordern, denn viele Eltern sind berufstätig und müssen dafür sorgen, dass ihre Kinder was zu fressen haben! In vielen Familien KÖNNEN die Eltern ihre Kinder gar nicht immer beaufsichtigen.
Dennoch wäre eine Definition hilfreich, damit man eine sachliche Diskussion führen kann. (Da kommt mir doch die Frage ob das die Damen und Herren von der CDU/CSU überhaupt WOLLEN?)

Die Frage ist doch wie man die Jugend vor Spielen schützen kann die für sie nicht geeignet sind. Ob sie geeignet sind oder nicht, entscheidet die USK. Und das System funktioniert! Nur an der Kontrolle hapert es. DA MUSS WAS GESCHEHEN!!!
Ich kann Spiele generell verbieten, dann wird es schwerer für Kinder an die Spiele zu kommen, aber auch für erwachsene.

Wenn unsere Volksvertreter Kinder vor Alkohol schützen wollen verbieten sie dann Verkauf, Konsum, Herstellung auch für Erwachsene? Wäre mir auf jeden Fall neu.

Was kommt wenn das "Killerspielverbot" nichts bringt und wir immer noch


> zunehmende Gewaltbereitschaft gerade von Kindern und Jugendlichen


 beobachten müssen? Wird dann Böse "Killermusik" verboten?


----------



## Keil (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Vieleicht sollten die Politiker den Verkäuf von PC Spielen an minderjährige  Strafbar machen, das heißt wenn klein Timmy mit 12 Jahren ein Spiel ab 18 bekommt. Man den XXX Laden Geldstrafen aufbrummt! Dann wird es sehr schwer für kleine Kinder an solche Spiele im Verkauf ranzukommen.

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, im MediaMarkt, Karstadt und Saturn hatten sie bei mir immer den Ausweis verlangt (ich schau nicht unbedingt wie 20 aus).


----------



## CyclopGraz (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				TheStoepsel2001 am 07.03.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2006 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist aber eine Tatsache das man Z.B. im vielgescholtenen Counterstrike nicht mit einer Realistischen Pistolen/Sturmgewehrnachbildung spielt wohingegen man bei der Bundeswehr sehr wohl sogar mit echten Kanonen in der Gegend herumschießt. Also würde die BW das Töten wohl besser trainieren.

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema:
Soweit ich mich errinnern kann waren in meiner Heimatstadt gewalttätigkeiten primär in der Hauptschule zu finden und zwar verursacht von Leuten, deren Eltern sich keinen Computer hätten kaufen könnten wenn sie 10 Jahre sparen würden.

Auch in den diversen berühmt/berüchtigten Deutschen Stadtvierteln sind PC's (und Spieletaugliche ganz besonders) eher nicht zu finden.

Daraus läßt sich folgern, das Armut viel mehr zum Gewaltpotential beiträgt als der Böse PC.

Aber Interessiert das die Politiker? 



Spoiler



Allerdings sollte man der CDU/CSU das besser nicht mitteilen. Sonst rufen sie bald nach Einrichtung von Asozialen-Ghettos damit die Gewalttätigen unter sich bleiben. Und sterilisieren könnte man sie auch damit sie sich nicht vermehren. Und... ... ....


----------



## pobert2001 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Gibt es überhaupt eine Interessenvertretung für Gamer. Jeder Karnickelverein hat eine Lobby. Wir brauchen dringend einen eigenen Verband, der sich um solche Hirngespinste kümmert. [/quote]


Wir brauchen echt mal ne Lobby niemand vertritt in diesem Land unsere Interessen
Es sollten sich halt mal alle deutschen Entwickler/publisher und Redakteure von Spielemagazinen zusammensetzen und über eine finanzierung nachdenken

Ist das allerdings nicht gegen das Grundgesetz solche Spiele zu verbieten?
Wegen Meinugs-Entfalltungsfreiheit etc. ?
Ich bezweifel stark das die politiker dafür das Grundgesetz ändern würden


----------



## Guitarrero83 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Alle Jahre wieder kommt diese Killerspieldiskussion wieder in den Medien,die Argumente sind jedes mal dieselben,und jedes Mal kommen sie von Leuten,die keine Ahnung haben.....
Ich glaub die Politiker wissen ganz genau was sie da fürn Stuss von sich geben (naja,die mesietn,also beim Beckstein bin ich mir da nicht so sicher   ),aber son Gewäsch is doch immer wieder gut um das tumbe Volk (ich sag nur 40 Mio Bildzeitungsleser - armes Deutschland  ) von den eigentlichen Ursachen abzulenken und davon,dass die Politiker auch kein Plan haben wie man die beseitigt,sonst würden sie was tun gegen z.B. Jugendarbeitslosigkeit,zerrüttete Familien (hmm was lässt ein Kind wohl eher aggressiv werden,wenn der Vater es jeden Tag schlägt oder wenn es CS zoggt?).
Vielleicht isses aber auch nur ein Generationenproblem:Früher wars die böse böse und überaus unchristliche Rockmusik,heut sinds die PC Games...Ein 5jähriger sollte kein Doom zoggn,aber dafür sollten die Eltern selber sorgen.


----------



## JumpingHubert (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

wie sieht´s mit Wrestling aus, oder mit den offenkundigen regelmässigen Gewaltausbrüchen bei Fußballspielen und div. anderen populären Mannschaftssportarten? Die fachliche Inkompetenz der Politiker ist schon erschreckend!

WAS MICH AGGRESSIV MACHT: Gewisse Informationen über einen Minister Seehofer, der NACHWEISLICH eine Menge Wahlspenden erhalten hat von der Raucherlobby, um das Verbot von Raucherwerbung zu kippen, wie es mittlerweile in jedem zivilisierten Land an der Tagesordnung ist.


----------



## JumpingHubert (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				CabinetRED am 07.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wenn ich daran denke dass ich mich sehr gerne damit beschäftige vituelle Menschen in Kriegszenarien zu töten, komme ich schon manchmal ins Grübeln ob ich da eigentlich das richtige mache. Jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie ich es meinen Kindern oder Eltern erklären sollte weshalb ich so etwas mache. Ich denke das es hierführ auch keine wirklich sinnvolle un gute Erklärung gibt. Nur gut das ich derartige Bedürfnisse am PC und nicht im wirklichen Leben befriedige. --nur ein gedanke--



Es gibt da einen Denkfehler bei vielen Moral-Vertreter bzw Moral-Predigern: Was verboten sein sollte, sollte auch nicht existent sein, nicht mal als Anlage. Wer in 4. Klasse Bio-Unterricht aufgepasst hat, weiß, daß es eine Evolution gegeben hat, d.i. daß wir ein Erbe mit uns rumschleppen, das wir sogar nutzbringend in einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft anwenden können. Kein sportlicher Wettkampf wäre denkbar ohne dieses Erbe, nicht auf der Akteurseite noch auf der Zuschauerseite (Begeisterung). Triebelemente sind bis in die Kunst und die Wissenschaften nachweisbar (Freud, Adorno, gesunder Menschenverstand). Und, ähhem, in der Politik sind besonders die "Killerinstinkte", der "Sadismus" und ähnliche psychischen angeborenen Dispositionen nötig, um "nach oben zu kommen". Kompetenz erst in zweiter Linie. Das Schlimme ist nur, daß man für jede dumme These auch eine dumme wissenschaftliche Studie mit falsch interpretierten Erhebungen bekommt. Ich weiß leider wovon ich rede.


----------



## Phade (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

ich bewundere euren Einsatz, ehrlich. Man liest doch schon seit Jahren (ca. 1998?) immer wieder dasselbe Geblubber von Leuten, die offensichtlich keine Ahnung, aber dafür umso mehr Macht haben. Und jedes Mal (1 Mal pro Monat ca.) bricht das Forum hier fast zusammen, weil die User ihr Hobby in Gefahr sehen und seitenweise Essays abliefern, hinter denen wirklich viel Einsatz und Logik steckt.... und die ungehört und  -gelesen in den Untiefen auf pcgames.de verschwinden. Aber ich bin's mittlerweile leid und warte ab 

Im Übrigen: solange es nicht auf ein Produktionsverbot hinausläuft, ist es mir sch***egal, da ich volljährig bin und meine Moralvorstellungen mittlerweile auf gottgleichem unfehlbaren Niveau sind und nicht mehr versaut werden können, wie bei den naiven und leicht beeinflussbaren Kindern 

Schön, wenn man das an Altersgrenzen festlegen kann.


----------



## Dark-Raziel (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

So, hier mal mein Senf zu diesem Thema.

Das ganze ist nur ein politischer Schachzug damit die Regierung einen Erfolg vorzuweisen hat und sagen kann "Wir tun doch was für die Jugend".
Dass das reale Leben einigen Games in brutalität kaum nachsteht ist dabei natürlich erstmal völlig uninteresant. Auch dass in den meisten Spielen das Töten von "Menschen" nicht unbedingt nötig ist spielt kaum eine Rolle. Counter Strike zum Beispiel, jeder der schonmal Counter Strike gespielt hat weis dass es möglich ist die Runde ohne auch nur einen Toten zu gewinnen. Außerdem glaube ich ebenfalls das Armut und Perspektivenlosigkeit viel mehr zur Gewaltbereitschaft beitragen als es auch das brutalste Spiel schafft.

Ich bin der Meinung dass der Deutsche Jugendschutz schon Streng genug ist, schließlich werden manche Spiele schon derart zusammengestrichen dass man die Story kaum noch versteht(siehe Quake 4).
Das Killerspielverbot ist und bleibt einfach totaler Blödsinn, außerdem hat keine Studie bisher beweisen können dass ein PC Spiel gewaltätig macht. Allerdings ist durch Studien belegt dass Egoshooter die Reflexe trainieren, Strategiespiele das Auffassungsvermögen und die Fähigkeit mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig zu tun verbessern und Rollenspiele dem Gedächtniss und den sozialen Fähigkeiten weiterhelfen.

Somit soltle doch wohl eher ein gezieltes und kontolliertes Spielen im öffentlichen Interesse stehen. Dass man einem 8 jährigen kein Doom III, Quake IV oder FarCry in die Hand geben sollte dürfte uns jedoch wohl allen klar sein.

Aber nehmt es den Politikern nicht übel dass sie sowas für richtig halten für die Jugend, schließlich entscheiden da studierte Anwälte über unser Schicksal. Die haben nunmal keine Ahnung von den Fachgebieten für die sie zuständig sind, sondern davon wie sie das Gesetz zu ihrem Vorteil beugen, allerdings sind sie darin nahezu perfekt das muss man ihnen wirklich lassen.


----------



## LevArris1 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ach nicht schon wieder dieses Thema.

Die soll´n sich mal lieber was gegen die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit
und Arbeitslosigkeit allgemein einfallen lassen, anstand
wieder mit so ner Hetzkampagne von den eigentlichen 
Problemen abzulenken.

Denn ich glaube, das es ganz andere Gründe sind, warum
Kinder und Jugendliche immer mehr gewaltbereiter sind.

Im Groben:
- Eltern sind arbeitslos
- Jugendlicher bekommt nach der Schule keinen Ausbildungsplatz
Insgesamt also großer Mangel an Geld u. Beschäftigung.

Dieses in hohem Aufkommen in Städten, vor allem großen Städten
führt immer mehr zu diesen Problemen. 
Es ist sozusagen das Ergebnis, was dabei raus kommt, wenn
die Wirtschaft nach unten geht. Und daran ist durchaus 
eine falsche Politik schuld.

Und da wird immer wieder versucht der Spielebranche die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Das ganze Thema wieder hochkommen zu lassen dient doch nur 
als Ablenkung. Um sich vor den eigentlichen Problemen zu drücken.
Ist ja einfacher auf etwas rumzuhacken, was einem persönlich 
nicht gefällt. Und als Politiker kommt dann ja noch die Macht hinzu.

Ich finde unseren Jugendschutz, so wie er momentan ist,
absolut ausreichend.
Letztendlich haben Eltern auch etwas Verantwortung gegenüber
ihren Kindern. Und die sollte den Eltern nicht völlig aus
der Hand genommen werden.

Wenn die sich mit dem Verbot durchsetzen (was wir nicht zulassen
dürfen), wird es noch mehr Arbeitslose geben.
Weil z.B. keiner mehr teure Hardware für diese "Killer"-Spiele braucht,
weil es sie nicht mehr gibt. Und der Umsatz an den Spielen selbst ist
dann ja auch gleich Null weil sie verboten sind.
Da wird dann fast eine ganze Branche mit allem was daran hängt ausgerottet.

Eine Strafe für Spielehersteller, die solche Spiele herstellen,
ist ja wohl ein Unding.

Die Politiker, die sich für den Verbot aussprechen,
haben doch echt den Arsch offen, und nichts besseres zu tun.
So was macht mich Aggressiv!   

Das ist Zensur! Und das sollten wir uns nicht gefallen lassen!

Denn ich will auch später im Rentenalter noch Battlefield zocken können.
Wahrscheinlich Teil 25 oder so   

Ich habe Fertig.


----------



## crackajack (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Keine Ahnung was so eine Killerspielverbot bringen würde. eher nichts bis gar nichts  

Mein erstes Ab18 Spiel habe ich mit 12 gespielt.
Bei mir hat das nichts ausgelöst, es war für mich damals "nur ein Spiel" und es ist heute dasselbe.

Meiner Mutter hat das beim Vorbeigehen nicht gefallen ("immer mit Gewehren rumlaufen...tzzz....tzzz...."), aber so richtig interessiert hätte es sie nicht wirklich, ob ich das überhaupt spielen soll.
Nunja, vielleicht hat sie damals schon erkannt, das ich kein (in real) gewaltbereiter Mensch bin und hat deshalb nicht wild protestiert.
Aber wen dem nicht so gewesen wäre, hätte sie mich glaube ich auch nicht viel anders bevormundet bzw. bevormunden können ,da das Problem ja nicht nur bei den Eltern liegt, sondern auch zu einem großen Teil beim Verkauf, der völlig unzureichend kontrolliert wird. Das sieht man doch auch bei Alkohol und Zigaretten. Da ist es ja auch problemlos möglich mit 12 an alles zu kommen. Das Durchschittsalter für regelmäßigen Konsum dieser Drogen sinkt ja meines Wissens sogar immer noch weiter nach unten.

Und selbst wenn man den Verkauf wirklich nach den eig. schon vorhandenen Regeln durchführt, bleibt ja immer noch das inet um an Spiel X  zu kommen.



			
				CabinetRED am 07.03.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich daran denke dass ich mich sehr gerne damit beschäftige virtuelle Menschen in Kriegszenarien zu töten, komme ich schon manchmal ins Grübeln ob ich da eigentlich das richtige mache.


Das ist die Einstellung, die imo wichitg ist, man muss selbst in virtuellen Welten sein Gewissen mit der Frage beschäftigen, ob die Handlungen vertretbar sind. Und wenn man eben das falsche in den Spielen macht, dann mit dem Bewußtsein, das es eben nur ein Spiel ist.

Bei Mafia, Medal Of Honor und Men of Valor oder ähnlichem musste ich auch grübeln, was ich da eig. mache. Ich meine bei Doom3, Far Cry ist ja eindeutig zu erkennen das sie fiktionale Welten darstellen wollen. Da gibt es imo nicht so arge Probleme auch Menschen zu töten. Bei wirklich realistätsnahen Spielen ist es da schwieriger. _Man tötet im Computer als Mensch andere Menschen._ Da ist eine gewisse geistige Reife Vorraussetzung, das man auch Spielinhalte/-handlungen  kritisch hinterfragt.

Men of Valor hat ja stellenweise versucht wirklich kritisch mit dem Thema Krieg (nebenbei auch Rassendiskriminierung) umzugehen und tlw. völlig versagt:
Gut fand ich die Fakten, die im Ladeschirm zum Lesen waren.
Seltsam war die Mission in der ganz stolz die amerikanische Flagge gehiest wird mit "wir sind die besten" Hintergrundmusik.-> Völlig unnötiger amerikanischer Patriotismus
Wirklich schlimm waren die "Tötungserfolgsstatistiken" nach jeder Mission. Da wäre sowas wie: "You _luckily_ survived" angebrachter und nicht "Lob" wegen Kopftreffern.
Vom inhaltlichen her fand ich den derben Schwierigketisgrad auch gut.(Spielerisch war der natürlich nervtötend) Ein falscher, zu forscher Schritt nach vorne und man ist tot. Das ist Krieg, man überlebt nur mit Glück.
Dahingehend war der Schluss ja auch gelungen, als man kurz vor Ende der Dienstzeit noch in einem großen Gegenangriff der Nordvietnamesen um sein Leben und das des kleinen Bruders läuft.
Man hatte im Spiel nie das Gefühl das man in Rambomanier alle fertig macht, sondern eher das man nur ans Levelende kommen will.

Ohne dem doch recht speziellen Ende von Mafia, würde ich dieses Spiel auch bedenklich finden. Der Einstieg ist ja nachvollziehbar, aber warum sucht sich der Held nciht eine vernünftige Arbeit und gut ist? Da fehlen imo viele Storyelemente, die wichtig wären. 

Bei Medal of Honor ist eig. das indizierungswürdigste. Man spielt einen Soldaten der ohne Nachdenken Befehle entgegennimmt und am Schlachtfeld tötet. Da fehlt einfach was..... So ähnlich sehe ich auch den Film Soldat Ryan, da werden mir die Amis doch zu sehr als die Guten dargestellt. Eher gelungen ist da Black Hawk Down von Ridley Scott. Die Amis sind zwar besser ausgerüstet, besser trainiert, aber am Ende sind sie die großen Verlierer. Das wäre imo wichtig in Kriegsspielen, das man selbst nach erfolgreicher Beendigung nicht das Gefühl hat irgendwie gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ich finde ein Killerspiel verbot total sinnlos. Ich(15Jahre alt) spiele "Killerspiele" und bin total gewaltfrei, besuche regelmässig die Schuleund sehe keine andeutungen das ich wahnsinnig werde. Ich werde auch von Erwachsenen mit solchen Spielen versorgt (alleine kann ich mir die Spiele ja nicht kaufen da muss dann meine Mutter ran und *von einem Lehrer hatte ich mir mal F.E.A.R. geliehen*  .


----------



## schweineschmalzbrot (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

*klatsch,klatsch*

bravo! endlich einer der es richtig sagt, bist in ordnung, diese permanente ablenkung kotzt mich auch an.   und da fragen die sich woher gewaltbereitschaft kommt....

hauptsächlich ja wohl durch das streichen der bürgerrechte, will heißen, der freinen wahl ob man so etwas spielen möchte!


----------



## KONNAITN (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Weihnachtswichtel am 07.03.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *von einem Lehrer hatte ich mir mal F.E.A.R. geliehen*  .


Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen:

"Lehrer dealt mit Killerspielen!", "Killer-Ausbildungscamp Schule!",...


----------



## Kaller1986 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

*gähn* das langweilt mich allmählich. wenn die unbedingt meinen ballerspiele verbieten zu müssen... bitte... kauf ich halt im ausland. mir auch egal. 5 millionen arbeitslose haben wir in deutschland warum kümmern die sich nicht darum? das finde ich wesentlich wichtiger. gibts eigentlich irgend ne partei die gegen dieses verbot ist? ich weiß allmählich nicht mehr wen ich wählen soll. die fabrizieren alle nur scheiße. eins steht fest spd oder cdu wähle ich NIE wieder. da geb ich meiner stimme doch eher den grünen.


----------



## Brat_Maxe (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



> Sowohl Produktion als auch Vertrieb derartiger Spiele solle unter Strafe gestelt werden



Jo, Leute jetzt geht's hier wirklich los...
Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, lassen wir bei Google Deutschland gleich erstmal sämtliche "killerspieleverwandten" Themen blockieren. Und wo Vertrieb und Produktion sowieso schon unter pauschal-undifferenzierter Strafe stehen, lassen wir alles und jeden, der bei Google & co. Begriffe wie "Joint Ops", "HL2" (...) eingibt, gleich erstmal von der GepAPo (*Ge*heime *p*otenzielle *A*mokläufer-*P*olizei) verfolgen, zum Schutze der Jugend vor Eigenverantwortung darf man schließlich keine halben Sachen machen!
Oder wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Spieleverbrennung??

Sämtliche Anspielungen in diesem Text sind für einen möglichen Leser nur durch eine gewisse Kompetenz in den jeweiligen Bereichen ersichtlich. Da aber offensichtlich sogar eine solche "Randkompetenz" im Bereiche der Politik verpönt ist (siehe o.g. Äußerung), sollten sie folglich als nicht existent erachtet werden. Da hierdurch jegliche Aussage des o.g. Textes verloren gehen könnte, möchte ich mich hier noch einmal anders ausdrücken:
Mit welchem geltenden und nicht willkürlichem Recht ist es zu vereinbaren, dass ein generelles Produktions- und Vertriebsverbot für eine Ware erteilt wird, die geltendes Recht nicht verletzt (korrigiert mich, aber ich glaube, das Prinzip von Unterhaltung ohne Verletzung anderer Menschen/Tiere ist sogar relativ Gesetzeskonform)???
Und wie bitte schön kann es sein, dass in DIESEM Land jemand eine derartige Forderung stellen kann, ohne dass ihm sämtliche Verbände und was nicht alles einen Schuss vor den Bug geben???


----------



## Mike3000 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				hondapower am 07.03.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so einen Bullsh** höre, könnte ich
> 
> Jetzt sind die Killerspiele wieder schuld. Was sind Killerspiele?
> 
> ...


dem oben genannten gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## mcfischsam (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

96% aller jugentlichen Straftäter spielen Computer(also SIMS2 etc.)

                         100% aller jugendlichen Straftäter essen Brot

                                        VERBIETET BROT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     


         Krimileser sind Mordlustig
                  ---> VERBIETET KRIMIS     




                                 tjaja,die deutsche regierung


----------



## mavericX07 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				LevArris1 am 07.03.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Zensur! Und das sollten wir uns nicht gefallen lassen!




Irgendwann wird der Bürger von der Politik zum Terroristen erklärt - ist dabei  aber in Wahrheit ein Freiheitskämpfer!

Interessant ist nur das gerade jetzt (unter dem Feindbild des islam. Terrorismus) die ganzen Antiterrorgesetzte gemacht werden - die später nur dazu gut sind, das sich die Bürger gar nicht mehr wehren können!

Stichwort: Totale Telekomunikationsüberwachung, Bundeswehr im Inland... usw....

Zum einen ist es sicherlich (und ich habe die Konferenz auf Phönix mit angesehen) eine Ablenkung vom eigenen politischen Versagen - aber zum anderen wird somit die Spirale der Zerstörung von Freiheitsrechten und Selbstbestimmung immer weiter vorrangetrieben.

Man sieht das Menschen zur Zeit in der Politik sind, die schon aufgrund ihres Alters, von der Entstehung und dem Grundverständnis bei der Gründung unserer Demokratie vor über 50 Jahren, überhaupt nicht dabei waren und somit ihr Verständnis von Demokratie und was diese eigentlich ausmacht, gerade wegs Richtung Null tendiert.

Das soll jetzt kein destruktives Pamphlet sein, sondern nur dazu anhalten mal auf die Tendenzen zu achten....    und wenn man diese Zusammenzählt, was dann dabei raus kommt.

Gruss m


----------



## raedeo (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Falls sie wirklich "Killerspiele" verbieten würden könnte JEDER der davon direkt betroffen( da es ja gegen unsere Grundrechte Stichwort "Zensur" verstößt) ist sofort Klage gegen das Gesetz einreichen (jeder der nachschauen will wos steht  GG Artikel 93 Absatz 4) , d.h. es gäb dan schätzungsweise 1million( da viele nit die lust oder die Mittel(geld für Anwalt) zur Verfügung haben) Klagen gegen dieses Gesetz (was wiederum ein großer Druck den politikern gegenüber wäre). Die frage ist natürlich wie das ericht Entscheiden würde. Würds für das Verbot entscheiden würd ich warscheinlich auswandern, ich lass mir ja schliesslich nit verbieten sachen zu spielen die ich spielen will.

Ps: Das war eigentlich an jmd gerichtet dessen post ich nit wiedergefunden habe.


----------



## Phoeni1980 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Diese Reaktion oder besser gesagt erneute Aktion der Politik war fast schon vorraus zu sehen.
Es ist das übliche und zu erwartende Handeln der heutigen Politik, egal um welche Felder es sich dreht. 
Die Ausgangslage ist, dass ein Problem vorherrscht. Die weitere Aktion ist, dass eine Lösung gesucht wird. Die Lösung wird gefunden, bewertet und im Regelfall für zu teuer, aufwendig oder zu langwierig, als dass sie den Erfolg der jetzigen Legislaturperiode zuschreiben liese, befunden.
Der nächste Schritt ist der Kompromissschritt, im Volksmund auch gern als Mogelpackung oder fauler Kompromiss dargestellt.
Das Problem wird nicht an der Wurzel gepackt, sondern die Symptome werden überdeckt. Die Folge in diesem Fall ist die, dass Spiele, in denen Gewalt in irgendeiner Form dargestellt und aktiv praktiziert wird, als faule Lösung gefunden wurde, bzw. als Schuldigen für einen Umstand, der um so ein Vielfaches größer ist, als das Computerspiele einen derart großen Einfluss haben könnten.
Man kann diese Vorgehensweise gut und gerne weiterspinnen. Nehmen wir die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer. Die Kassen sind leer, Geld muss her, ach, erhöhen wir die Steuern. Wer dabei glaubt, dass dann automatisch 3% mehr an Mehrwertsteuer reinkommt muss ein sehr falsches Verständnis für wirtschaftliche Vorgänge haben. Die eher wirkungstragende Lösung ist aber zu aufwendig und würde wohl einige Wähler verärgern, was in der heutigen Politik sowieso eine weitaus größere Rolle spielt. Die Legislaturperiode geht nunmal nur 4 Jahre und in dieser Zeit müssen Dinge geschehen und vorallem dem Bürger richtig verkauft werden. Und damit tut sich die Politik heute sowieso denkbar schwer. So traurig es auch klingen mag oder soviel Pessimismus mir man vorwerfen zu können glaubt, die Politiker von heute haben nicht mehr den Mut, die Entscheidungen zu treffen, die nötig sind, um möglichst schnell gewisse Probleme zu lösen.
Um wieder auf unser spezifisches Thema zurück zu kommen.
Besonders unter Jugendlichen und da wieder besonders im Osten von Deutschland ist die Stimmung mehr schlecht als Recht und das zu Recht. Das Leben unserer Kinder steht unter denkbar schlechten Sternen. Es ist für einen Großteil der Menschen hier im Land nicht möglich, dass ein Elternteil auf eine Beschäftigung verzichtet. Schließlich wird alles nicht nur teurer, man will seinen  Kindern auch etwas bieten können. Und bei vielen Löhnen ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, dass ein Ernährer ausreicht. Das klassische Familienbild, welches vorallem die CDU/CSU noch immer gerne propagiert, kann nicht mehr existieren. Dazu kommen oft nur unzureichende Betreuungen für arbeitende Eltern mit Kindern. Kindergartenplätze mangelhaft, in vielen westdeutschen Bundesländern zuwenig Ganztagsschulen oder ähnliche Möglichkeiten, um Kinder zu betreuen. 
Viele Kinder und später Jugendliche werden oft den ganzen Tag über allein gelassen. Der Kontakt des erziehenden Elternteils zum Kind ist heutzutage wesentlich geringer als früher. Damit nimmt der Anteil der Erziehung durch Freunde entsprechend zu. Und damit der Einfluss von schlechtem Umgang um es mal so zu formulieren. Dann die Ausbildungsmisere und der Mangel an Arbeitsplätzen. Es sitzen viele Jugendliche auf der Strasse oder stehen kurz vor ihrem Schulabschluß mit der Gewissheit, danach auf der Strasse zu sitzen, weil sie einfach keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen. Damit entsteht Perspektivlosigkeit und das wiederrum radikalisiert betroffene Massen schnell. Und aus jeder Radikalisierung entsteht eine erhöhte Gewaltbereitschaft. Seien es Hooligans, Skinz, oder Ökoterroristen, das spielt kaum eine Rolle. Damit sind wir bei der Gewalt angekommen und ich musste noch nichtmal einen PC anschalten geschweige denn ein Spiel starten. 
Um meine Computerkarriere mal zu umreißen. Ich bin mit dem C64 aufgewachsen und schon damals als kleiner 7 jähriger wusste ich, wie ich sämtliche Spiele starte, auch wenn niemand zu Hause war. Entsprechend kam ich auch an Spiele wie Diktator ran (wer es kennt, weiß was man dort unter anderem tat) . Ich würde mich aber niemals als braun angehaucht bezeichnen, geschweige denn als Neo-Nazi.
Dann kam die PC-Zeit, vom 286er an alles mitgenommen. Und damit auch Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, CS, Unreal, DFLW, MoHAA etc... 
Ich bin nicht vorbestraft, und, obwohl ich wahnsinnig gern Autorennen fahre, am liebsten Gran Tourismo4 auf der PS2, habe ich keine Punkte in Flensburg und meine 3 Strafzettel waren nie teurer als 25 Euro, davon 2mal Falschparken ^^.
Haben demnach Computerspiele überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf Menschen?
Doch, den haben sie. angenommen, man sperrt ein Kind sein Leben lang ein ohne Kontakt zu anderen Menschen, es bekommt essen, trinken und einen PC. Es spielt bis zu seinem 18. Lebensjahr jeden Tag alle auffindbaren Gewaltspiele und lernt nichts anderes. Er kann gerade so lesen und schreiben, aber ansonsten kann er nur virtuell töten. Keine ethische Erziehung, keine Moralvorstellungen... ja, dieser Mensch würde meiner Meinung nach einen anderen Menschen töten können, ohne sich seiner Tat bewusst zu sein. Dieser Umstand wird aber nie vorkommen.
Ansonsten beeinflussen uns Spiele eher auf vielfältige Weise. Mein kleiner Bruder z.B. hatte lange Zeit eine Schreibschwäche was sich gern in sauschlechten Diktaten wiederspiegelte. ab einem gewissen Alter beschäftigte er sich mehr und mehr mit dem Internet, Spielen im Internet, Chatten etc... und immerhin hat sich seine Schreibschwäche gebessert. Was früher vielleicht durch viel Lesen erreicht wurde, hat er durch das viele Chatten und lesen in Spielen erreicht. Bravo...
Spiele können nicht nur einen negativen Einfluss auf die Spieler haben, egal um welches Genre es sich handelt. Seien es Echtzeit-Strategiespiele die taktisches Verständnis und Logik erfordern, seien es Teambasierte Egoshooter, in denen man als Egoist keine 5 Meter weit kommt. 
Der springende Punkt ist, dass Spiele mehr und mehr erzieherische und soziale Kompetenzen bekommen und diese mit jedem Spiel auch unterbewusst umsetzen. Ganz zu schweigen von den Lerneffekten, wenn es um Fremdsprachen geht etc... Die Politik muss endlich einsehen, dass Computerspiele nicht grundsätzlich schlecht sind und es gibt auch keine Spiele die gut und keine die schlecht sind. Ein Egoshooter, der ohne Rahmenhandlung und ohne Mission nur verlangt, ziele und schiesse würde den Markt sowieso nicht überleben. 
Die Politik ist hier gefordert zum einen den Jugendlichen bessere Perspektiven zu geben und gleichzeitig dafür sorgen, dass sich Beruf und Familie besser vereinbaren lässt. Dann und nur dann kann auch erwartet werden, dass Menschen in ihrer Entwicklung nicht vorschnell fehlgeleitet werden durch falsche Freunde. 
Ein Verbot von Spielen würde die Symptome nur überdecken und unterm Strich neue Probleme schaffen, die dann wieder nicht kontrolierbar sind.
Als Beispiel: angenommen jemand hat ein kleines Furunkel im Gesicht. Ich gebe ihm eine Salbe, die das Furunkel sofort verschwinden lässt. Aber in Wahrheit ist es nicht weg, sondern wird nur überdeckt und es kommt am nächsten Tag wieder und wird größer. Irgendwann ist das Furunkel über dem ganzen Gesicht verteilt, die Salbe verliert an Wirkung und man braucht mehrere Tuben am Tag. Dabei müsste man die Salbe nur weglassen und das Furunkel verschwindet wieder von ganz allein. Das selbe würde mit den Symptomen bei einem Spieleverbot passieren. Es wird mehr unterm Ladentisch gehandelt, mehr kopiert, mehr eingeschleust, mehr importiert etc... dann kommt wieder die Spieleindustrie und beschwert sich über die Absatzverluste, weil in Deutschland ja mehr und mehr raubkopiert wird. Dann werden die Kopierer noch drastischer verfolgt, man lässt sich neue Sachen einfallen um an die Spiele zu kommen und entweder die Spieleindustrie bricht überraschend zusammen und es gibt keine Spiele mehr oder aber der Schwarzmarkt und die Ermittlungen der Behörden laufen aus dem Ruder und werden irgendwann unüberschaubar. Das dabei die Gewaltbereitschaft unter Jugendlichen nicht abnimmt, dass sie sich vielleicht sogar verschlimmert, weil die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit noch stärker wurde, fällt irgendwann untern Tisch und eines Tages weiß nichtmal mehr jemand, warum diese Spiele verboten wurden, es ist halt so und bleibt so. Schließlich weiß man ja nicht, welche Botschaft man dem Bürger vermitteln will mit einer Legalisierung der Gewaltspiele (Kommentar aus dem Bundesgesundheitsministerium zum Thema Legalisierung von Cannabis  ).
So, nu langst aber erstmal


----------



## dab2212 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Kann bitte jemand endlich diesen "Experten" die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung für Deutschland entziehen? Erst diese Schwachsinnigen, die Klinsmann vor den Sportausschuss zitieren wollen und jetzt wieder sowas.

Deutschland hat echt andere Probleme als diesen Müll.


----------



## Mike3000 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Kaller1986 am 07.03.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn* das langweilt mich allmählich. wenn die unbedingt meinen ballerspiele verbieten zu müssen... bitte... kauf ich halt im ausland. mir auch egal. 5 millionen arbeitslose haben wir in deutschland warum kümmern die sich nicht darum? das finde ich wesentlich wichtiger. gibts eigentlich irgend ne partei die gegen dieses verbot ist? ich weiß allmählich nicht mehr wen ich wählen soll. die fabrizieren alle nur scheiße. eins steht fest spd oder cdu wähle ich NIE wieder. da geb ich meiner stimme doch eher den grünen.


solange du nicht npd oder republikaner oder so wählst kannste wählen was du willst (machen alle die selbe sch***e    )


----------



## Belgium (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

So dann muss aber die Metalmusik abgeschafft werden, besonders dieser WAHNSINNIGE Marylin Manson,sobald ich den Typ höre wetze ich meine Messer und will jemand umbringen.
Actionfilme genauso da seh ich nur Rot und werd zum Killer.
TV Nachrichten Attentate, Bomben ja das ist mein Leben einfach nur geil. Helft mir bitte sonst werden ich noch zum Blutrünstigen Massenmörder.
Schafft die Bundeswehr ab die bilden normalen Menschn zum Killer um.
Plastikwaffen für Kinder verbieten.
Alle in die Klapse die Computerspiele spielen die in Richtung 3D Shooter gehn.
Am besten noch die Pressefreiheit abschaffen, TUT ENDLICH WAS GEGEN DIE ARBEITSLOSIGKEIT VERDAMMT.   

Killerspiele, tsss früher hat man mit Mattel's  Master of the Univers gespielt, Räuber und Gendarm, nur ist heute so das man meistens Virtuell macht.
PS Ja Rennspiele abschaffen PFUI hab schon so viele Menschen überfahren puhh kann garnicht mehr zÄhlen wieviele es waren. 
Achtung Ironie, ich bin kein Killer oder sonst ne Krankeswesen, bin Kunde vieler Spielefirmen und halte die Wirtschaft am Laufen, ich seh schon das einige Spieleanbieter aus Deutschland rausgehn weil niemand mehr die Spiele kaufen darf.
Wie gesagt Deutschland hat wichtigere Probleme die gelöst werden sollte.


----------



## js (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Mike3000 am 07.03.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> solange du nicht npd oder republikaner oder so wählst kannste wählen was du willst (machen alle die selbe sch***e    )



Was, meiner Meinung nach, noch immer weniger bedauerlich ist als das, was die beiden erwähnten Vereinigungen täten.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ich find's einfach nur lustig. Sobald irgendein Politiker irgendwo "Killerspiele" sagt gibt es hier jedesmal den riesen Aufschrei. Und die Argumente sind zum Teil auch nicht intelligenter 

Solange da kein konkreter Plan kommt, wie die sowas überhaupt umsetzen wollen ist's mir sehr egal was auf irgendeiner Veranstaltung gebrabbelt wird.



			
				Belgium am 07.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerspiele, tsss früher hat man mit Mattel's  Master of the Univers gespielt, Räuber und Gendarm, nur ist heute so das man meistens Virtuell macht.


Früher hat man sich's aber wenigstens noch vorstellen müssen. Das hier wird ja fast schon intravenös verabreicht


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Belgium am 07.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Killerspiele, tsss früher hat man mit Mattel's  Master of the Univers gespielt, Räuber und Gendarm, nur ist heute so das man meistens Virtuell macht.



Hihi.   
Wir haben damals immer mit Lego, Sachen nachgespielt die man im TV gesehen hat. Beispiel "Stirb langsam 3": Ins Kino dürften wir nicht, also wurde einfach eine Stadt aus Lego gebaut, ein Pirat als John McLane umfunktioniert und schon ging der Krieg los. Natürlich hat man nur die Szenen nachgespielt die man aus den 30 Sekunden langen TV-Spots kannte. Aber Action, Gewalt und abgefetzte Lego-Arme gab es genug. Irgendwie waren unsere damaligen "Spielzeug"-Ideen brutaler als mancher Shooter. Da wurden ganze Lego-Welten vernichtet. Autos rasten in Gruppen von Frauen und Kindern und das Lego "Spaceshuttle" wurde als taktische Nuklearrakete genutzt. *g*

Ohne N64, NDS, PC und Co. würde ich wahrscheinlich immernoch so einen Scheiß machen...aber hey, damals hat es Spaß gemacht und man konnte seiner Phantasie freien lauf lassen.   

Ist doch wahrscheinlich nur wieder lauwarmes Gedöns der Politiker. So kann man zumindest die Spieler von den ganzen Ver.Di-, Hartz 4-, Vogelgrippe- und BND-Affären ablenken. Als ob die so unsäglich blöd wären und einen wichtigen Industriezweig in Deutschland einfach wegscheiden würden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## baktakor (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Naja,

vielleicht sollten die Spiele wirklich verboten werden, und auch gleich brutales Fernsehen sowie jegliche andere möglicherweise jugendgefährdende Unterhaltung. Wenn dann alles verboten ist, dann warten wir einfach ein paar Jahre und sehen uns an ob es etwas gebracht hat. Aber was wenn dann immer noch eine erhöhte Gewaltbereitschaft zu erkennen ist - werden dann die zuständigen Herrschaften erkennen, dass es nicht an welchen Medien auch immer liegt, sondern daran, dass in unserer Leistungsgesellschaft keiner mehr Zeit für Kinder oder andere Menschen hat und der Stress unser Leben bestimmt und jenes unserer Nachkommen verbessert?

Aber wahrscheinlich würde es wirklich helfen, dass Fernsehen und die Computer für Kinder unter 14 Jahren völlig zu verbieten. Denn dann fallen die bequemsten Babysitter mit einem Schlag weg und die Eltern müssten sich plötzlich öfter mit ihren Kindern abgeben. Und im Endeffekt hätte die Politik doch noch eine nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für die Maßnahmen gefunden.


----------



## Belgium (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Oh mein Gott das darf die Regierung nicht erfahren, das wir das mit Lego und Co machen können, ahhhh Lego ist in Gefahr.  
Aber es sind unsere Phantasien, hmm tja an unser Hirn kommen sie nicht ran muahahahahaa


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Belgium am 07.03.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott das darf die Regierung nicht erfahren, das wir das mit Lego und Co machen können, ahhhh Lego ist in Gefahr.
> Aber es sind unsere Phantasien, hmm tja an unser Hirn kommen sie nicht ran muahahahahaa



Ach was, wir verbieten am besten einfach die Kinder. Wenns keine Kinder gibt, können sie auch nicht gefährdet sein. Die Blagen gehen einem doch sowieso nur auf die Nerven und den Geldbeutel.
Dann können die Erwachsenen in Ruhe zocken, bis sie zu alt sind, die Maus zu halten. Toll.


----------



## ACE (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Hach ja... da sind wir wieder bei entarteter Kunst. Bald verbrennen wir wieder Bücher. Aber Zensur findet nicht statt! Ich bin Deutschland? Um's Verrecken nicht!

Mal ein Vorschlag: statt Spiele zu verbieten sollte man lieber mal Eltern dazu bringen, ihre Kinder wieder zu entziehen, statt ihnen Computer und Fernseher hinzustellen und sie dann sich selbst zu überlassen.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				ACE am 07.03.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach ja... da sind wir wieder bei entarteter Kunst. Bald verbrennen wir wieder Bücher.


passiert doch schon die ganze zeit. sinnbildlich jedenfalls.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				ACE am 07.03.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach ja... da sind wir wieder bei entarteter Kunst. Bald verbrennen wir wieder Bücher. Aber Zensur findet nicht statt! Ich bin Deutschland? Um's Verrecken nicht!



lol.

Interessante Vorstellung: Vor dem Reichstag eine riesige Feuerstelle und die erbosten Eltern werfen vor den Augen ihrer Kinder Spiele ins Feuer. Quake, Fear, Unreal Tournament, Ausflug auf dem Ponyhof. Alle Kinder die trotzdem solche Spiele spielen, müßen ein aufgenähtes Symbol an der Kleidung tragen. Als Kennzeichen, dass sich normale Bürger sofort in Sicherheit bringen wenn sie so eine merkwürdige Lebensform auf der Straße sehen. "I'm a Gamer. Hate me, Fear me, don't ignore me!". 

Und irgendwann stürmen die Alliierten (EA, Eidos und Ubi) dann unsere Küsten bewaffnet mit neuen Shootern und Action-Games um unseren Spielemarkt wieder zu demoraktisieren. Die Idee klingt so genial, da könnte man direkt ein eigenes Actionspiel draus machen. *sich die rechte sichern läßt*

Regards, eX!


----------



## ACE (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Vorstellung: Vor dem Reichstag eine riesige Feuerstelle und die erbosten Eltern werfen vor den Augen ihrer Kinder Spiele ins Feuer. Quake, Fear, Unreal Tournament, Ausflug auf dem Ponyhof. Alle Kinder die trotzdem solche Spiele spielen, müßen ein aufgenähtes Symbol an der Kleidung tragen. Als Kennzeichen, dass sich normale Bürger sofort in Sicherheit bringen wenn sie so eine merkwürdige Lebensform auf der Straße sehen. "I'm a Gamer. Hate me, Fear me, don't ignore me!".



Ja, das wäre fast lustig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


p.s.: ich meinte weiter oben natürlich "ERziehen". Das "ENTziehen" der Kinder kommt erst, wenn sich die Eltern als Inkompetent erweisen.... (also bei 80% der Eltern *g*)


----------



## memphis76 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorstellung eines Spiele-Reiches ...


Du hast ja ne Phantasie ... ^^

Aber vergiss die Russen nicht (von wem werden die wohl dargestellt?), die einen Teil vn Deutschland einnehmen und ihnen dann nur ein bestimmtest Spiel vorsetzen (z. B. Black & White, es ist aber nur die "Gute-Seite" spielbar) und den vorgesetzten Spiele"markt" kontrollieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ACE am 07.03.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe... das wäre eine gute Idee für ein Postal 3, die nehmen ja solche Sachen gerne auf die Schippe


----------



## Tobi82 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.03.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich auch vertun aber gibt es das nicht schon?
Ich meine ich hätte da mal was gehört.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Tobi82 am 07.03.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich auch vertun aber gibt es das nicht schon?
> Ich meine ich hätte da mal was gehört.



Ein Postal 3 ist in der Entwicklung, aber veröffentlicht wurde es noch nicht.


----------



## Einspruch (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Zitat: ""Innenminister Volker Bouffier: "Wir beobachten die zunehmende Gewaltbereitschaft gerade von Kindern und Jugendlichen mit großer Sorge. Deshalb muss konsequent gegen Spiele, die Gewalt in jeder Form verherrlichen, vorgegangen werden..."

Na da ist die hohe (Jugend-)Arbeitslosigkeit wohl ein grösserer Auslöser für jugendliche Gewalt. 
Jugendliche ziehen nicht prügelnd durch die Gegend, um Szenen aus eventuellen Gewaltspielen nach zu spielen. Der Grund ist vielmehr, daß sie aufgrund der durch POLITIKER VERSCHULDETEN Arbeitslosigkeit keine Kohle haben, um sinnvolleres Anzustellen.

Aber ein Politiker, der 11200 Euro Netto zuzüglich Zulagen bekommt lebt eben in einer anderen Welt. 
Und dann ein Herr Schäuble. Ein Innenminister, der mit dem Schmutzfleck eines LÜGNERS (Falschaussage bei Spendenaffäre) ein solches Amt bekleidet. 
Nein, solche "Menschen" haben jegliches Recht verloren, über das Leben der Bürger zu entscheiden.
Ich verabscheue diese Politikerkaste. Absahnen, Lügen, Täuschen und Tricksen ist alles was die können. Postengeschacher zu Lasten der Steuerzahler (Müntefering), aber beim Bürger streichen und kürzen (Hartz IV / Renten).
Und während der Amtszeit immer schön an die Zeit danach denken (Clement -> RWE, Schröder -> Gasprom ...)


----------



## Zubunapy (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Rdrk710 am 07.03.2006 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha.
> Und wo sind die Pläne, was mit den Arbeitslosen geschehen soll?
> Womit wird die Staatsverschuldung eingeschränkt?


Es werden mehr! Schon weil aus dem Verbot von Spielen, in denen Gewalt irgendwie verherlicht wird, viele deutsche Spieleschmieden Pleite gehen würden, da, wie wir alle wissen, deutsche Games im Umland nur mäßige Erfolge verbuchen konnten.
Schon dadurch werden die Zahlen weiter ansteigen.

Toll: "Wir sind jetzt mündig und wir haben nichts zu sagen" (Heinz Rudolph Kuntze)
Warum immer alles gleich verbieten? Warum keine "Ab 18 Shops"? Bei Videotheks gibts das doch auch!! Meine güte! Das Verbot vom Verkauf entsprechender Spiele, zu denen wohl alle zählen dürften, schränkt uns Verwachsene ein und ist auch sonst nur destruktiv (siehe oben)!! 
Mich kotzt es an!!! Muss ich auf kommende Kracher wie Stalker, UT2007 und Duke Nukem: Forever etwa verzichten? Oder gehe ich doch lieber das Risiko der Straftat ein?!


----------



## GremlinGizmo (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.03.2006 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also irgendwie läuft alles ein bisserl aus dem Ruder....ich bin 31 Jahre alt und amüsiere mich immer wieder, wenn ein paar Politiker solche Reden schwingen, nur damit sie wieder im Gespräch sind...!
Mit Jugendschutz hat das meiner Meinung nach nicht viel zu tun, denn

1. Warum sollen *Killerspiele* verboten werden, wenn in etlichen Familienvideotheken indizierte Filme (und/oder FSK: 18 Filme) den Jugendlichen frei zugänglich sind....? Normalerweise haben die in einer Familienv. nix zu suchen und müssten in die Erwachsenenabteilung, allerdings sieht die Realität in sehr vielen Videotheken (unter anderem auch Nürnberg) anders aus!
Denn indiziert heißt nicht nur strengstes Jugendverbot für das Medium mit dem Inhalt, sondern auch z.B. jegliches Werbematerial.

2. Es sind nicht nur die Händler oder Freunde wo man als Jugendlicher solche Spiele her bekommt, sondern eben auch oben genannte Videotheken.

3. Es ist absolut lächerlich, ein Produktionsverbot aussprechen zu wollen *ich stelle mir grad Carmack vor, wie er sich vor Lachen die Tränen aus den Augen wischt*. Bei Titeln wie Far Cry würden dann auch noch etliche Arbeitsplätze auf dem Spiel stehen und wir haben ja so viele....!

4. Langsam sollten es selbst die lahmsten Politiker vom Denken her kapiert haben, dass es kaum bessere Werbung und größeres Interesse gibt, wenn über ein Spiel, Film o.ä. rum gemeckert wird und es als gefährlich eingestuft wird (ach, die haben ja alle Sozialpädagogik studiert )

5. Es gibt kaum ein gewaltätigeres Buch als "Die Bibel" und es gibt nix schlimmeres für einen unverdorbenden Geist als *Big Brother*!
Warum werden solche Sachen nicht vom Markt genommen **

6. Im TV sieht man bis nachmittags schon etliche nackte Mädels (Werbung) und ganz ganz viele Leichen (TV Serien wie Miami Vice oder andere Krimiserien). Von den Nachrichten braucht man nicht drüber reden, ach schon wieder ein Kind vergewaltigt worden und der Täter hat 3 Jahre bekommen....tolle Sachen für Kinder und Jugendliche 

7. Anstatt sich um sogenannte *Killerspiele* (was für ein geniales Wort) zu kümmern, sollten sich die Politiker mal lieber mit Knüppel bewaffnen und ver.di mit ihren eigenen Autos durch Innenstätte und Autobahnen jagen, damit die denn Sinn von dem Verhältnis EIS=GLATT=RÄUMEN verstehen  

Zu guter letzt....:
Es wird immer solche Spiele geben (ja ich spiele sie auch gerne.....oh, es klingelt an der Tür.....Männer in schwarzen Anzügen.... ) und es wird auch noch sehr lange solches Denken von vielen Menschen geben. Fakt ist, das es bei sehr instabilen Menschen vielleicht der eine Tropfen ist, der dementsprechende Reaktionen oder Aktionen herbei führt wenn solche Games gespielt werden. Allerdings ist da IMMER schon so viel voraus gegangen, das es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis etwas passiert wär. Seien es die Eltern, die sich nicht kümmern, seien es schwerwiegene Probleme im Umfeld....ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Spiel alleine für ein Verhalten wie in Erfurt oder anderswo verantwortlich ist!
Ich spiele schon seid fast 16 Jahren und habe auch so ziemlich alle bösen Spiele gezockt, tue aber keiner Fliege was zu leide (okay, gelogen ) oder renn mit nem Gewehr und Kettensäge rum!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
an alle Politiker, die gerne den Spiegel von sich weg halten auf das gemeine Volk, denn bald, ja bald, sind wieder Wahlen.....


----------



## Tobi82 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.03.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Tobi82 am 07.03.2006 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry hab ich mich wohl verhört.
Weißt du zufälluig wann der Veröffentlichungstermin is?


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Tobi82 am 07.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 07.03.2006 16:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das game ist noch lange nicht fertig, da gibt's noch keine angaben.


----------



## GaMMeLHaNsy (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Oft werden "Killer Spiele" in den Zusammenhang mit dem Amoklauf in Erfurt gebracht (jetzt nicht bei diesem Artikel aber bei Pro7 Nachrichten war das einmal). Doch wie hätte Robert Steinhäuser denn diese Tat begehen können ,wenn er keine Waffe gehabt hätte? Diese hatte er ja von einem Schützenverein also wäre es doch mindestens genau so logisch ein Schützenverein-Verbot einzuführen ,aber davon redet keiner.  
Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich jeder Computerspieler im klaren ist ,dass wenn er vom Pc weggeht ,er nicht mehr jeden erschießen muss um zu gewinnen.

Außerdem plichte ich vielen Einträgen vor mir bei, dass wir doch in Deutschland genug Probleme haben und dass die Politiker doch viele andere sachen zu tun hätten als über "Killer Spiele" nachzudenken.


----------



## Schweinepriester (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ist doch wieder absoluter Bullshit ich zocke bald seit 21 Jahren und eigentlich auch ziemlich vielle "Killerspiele" ich hab nie im Leben das Bedürfnis gehabt Amok zu laufen oder auf ander Menschen zu schiessen (obwohl ich dafür gut ausgerüsstet wäre).

Ich bin allerdings auch der Meinung das solche Spiele ab 18 Jahren freigegeben werden sollten aber dafür auch unzensuriert, weil ein kaputt Zensuriertes Spiel wie die Deutsche Version von F.E.A.R. ist doch rausgeworfenes Geld da besorge ich mir doch lieber gleich von anfang an den US-Import (dann verdient halt das Ausland daran aber das kapiern die Politiker Hirni halt nich).

Das Problem sind doch eher die Eltern die nich wissen was ihre Kinder überhaupt in der Freizeit treiben und es ihnen eigentlich auch egal ist solange sie ihre ruhe.


----------



## maxxxpayne (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				GaMMeLHaNsy am 07.03.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Oft werden "Killer Spiele" in den Zusammenhang mit dem Amoklauf in Erfurt gebracht (jetzt nicht bei diesem Artikel aber bei Pro7 Nachrichten war das einmal). Doch wie hätte Robert Steinhäuser denn diese Tat begehen können ,wenn er keine Waffe gehabt hätte? Diese hatte er ja von einem Schützenverein also wäre es doch mindestens genau so logisch ein Schützenverein-Verbot einzuführen ,aber davon redet keiner.
> Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich jeder Computerspieler im klaren ist ,dass wenn er vom Pc weggeht ,er nicht mehr jeden erschießen muss um zu gewinnen.
> 
> Außerdem plichte ich vielen Einträgen vor mir bei, dass wir doch in Deutschland genug Probleme haben und dass die Politiker doch viele andere sachen zu tun hätten als über "Killer Spiele" nachzudenken.



RESPEKT, nach 9 seiten muss ich sagen, dass die meisten (oft nur kurz verfassten, von aufgewühlten spielern geschriebenen)argumente  etwa die 1000fache kompetenz besitzen als 85%derer die von politikern geäußert werden. 
und das ist auch gut so.
dass es aber immer wieder , und schon seit jahren, ein toller anreiz ist sich für politiker durch kritik/verbot an pc spielen zu profilieren  ist längst bekannt.
ahnungslosen eine meinung aufzudrängen die von den nichtsagenden statements ahnungsloser politiker stammt, macht schon irgendwie sinn, oder?
woher sollen der herr stäuber (entschuldigung bin leidender bayer) und noch viel mächtigere leute dieses jahrgangs auch eine ahnung haben auf welchem niveau sich der aktuelle stand 
der pc sopiele gerade befindet, wie gewalttätig, illegal, kurzweilig, freude bringend diese sind???
das ist einfach nicht möglich ohne eine anständige interessenvertretung, ansprechpartner an die sich BRD, AUT, SWI , wenden können wenn sie unklarheiten haben.
es könnte viel geklärt werden wenn austauschmöglichkeiten beständen.
aber hohle aussagen sind leichter und besser mit dem geringen gehalt jener verantwortlichen zu vereinbaren, jeder gedanke kostet extra.

bin gespannt was ist wenn sie beim nächsten schießwütigen menschen sissi-videos, barbie puppen, cornflakes und topfplanzen in unklaren mengen vorfinden.....
bald steht alles auf der verbotsliste und unsere menschenrechte verabschieden sich stück für stück.


----------



## GaMMeLHaNsy (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

ganz meiner meinung


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

ohne computerspiele wäre ich ein sozialfall geworden...

im ernst kennt ihr noch sachen wie police quest oder space wuest ? waren geile adventures u.a. auf dem atari st. man mußte alles in englisch eintippen und das hat den grundstein für ein gutes englisch gelegt

Was ich über politiker denke sage ich lieber nicht, wir interesieren die einen dreck. Die hetzen mal gegen "linke" mal ne razzia gegen "rechte" und alles was nur etwas freiheit und oppoistion abseits der 100 stunden arbeitswoche und 50 % steuern ist wird niedergemacht. Es ist doch so......

"Kilelrpiele" aber nichtmal wissen wie man es definieren soll. paintabll z.B. würden sehr viele leute gerne mal testen in der "brd" kaum möglich da angeblich "Menschenverachtend" ich meine eher es ist menschenverachtend wie man hier mit dem Volk umgehet (oh shit habe Volk gesagt und nicht humankapital ich böser "nazi"). Ne über politik mache ich mir keine gedanken (mehr) hatte dadurch schon heftig ärger obwohl völlig weiße weste ! sollen die amchen was sie wollen irgendwann wird es wieder heftig deftig "knallen" und dann verstehe ich die Menschen und ich werde bestimmt nicht trauern.

Mich macht cs null aggressiv es macht viel spaß, mich bringt aber das tv programm mit seinen absoluet sch*** sendungen nochmal zur weißglut , wie man so die leute verarschen kann, echt traurig.

Ich könnte ja sagen "mir alles egal bin über 18" aber die reden von einem kompletten verbreitungs und herstellungsverbot und das ist der absolute wahnsinn.

Die pcgamer brauchen ne gescheite Lobby die für sie kämpft, genauso wie die paintball spieler aber beide interessengruppen sind offensichtlich zu doof dazu


----------



## Flashlight (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Nun gut, da ich endlich 18 bin ist es ja für mich weniger interessant.
Es geht mir nicht um die Sache, sondern um das Image des Computerspielens.
Ob es nun ein Verbot gibt oder nicht.Ballerspiele tauschen Kinder untereinander oder saugen sie illegal...schade ist , dass das spielen so verteufelt wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				GaMMeLHaNsy am 07.03.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Oft werden "Killer Spiele" in den Zusammenhang mit dem Amoklauf in Erfurt gebracht (jetzt nicht bei diesem Artikel aber bei Pro7 Nachrichten war das einmal). Doch wie hätte Robert Steinhäuser denn diese Tat begehen können ,wenn er keine Waffe gehabt hätte? Diese hatte er ja von einem Schützenverein also wäre es doch mindestens genau so logisch ein Schützenverein-Verbot einzuführen ,aber davon redet keiner.
> Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich jeder Computerspieler im klaren ist ,dass wenn er vom Pc weggeht ,er nicht mehr jeden erschießen muss um zu gewinnen.
> 
> Außerdem plichte ich vielen Einträgen vor mir bei, dass wir doch in Deutschland genug Probleme haben und dass die Politiker doch viele andere sachen zu tun hätten als über "Killer Spiele" nachzudenken.



Du siehst die Sache leider völlig falsch. Robert war ja, den Medien nach, ein CS'ler. Wenn Robert an keine Glock und Pumpgun gekommen wäre, so hätte er seine Gegner (~Lehrer, Schüler) immer noch „messern“ können! Vielleicht hätte er  nicht viele Lehrer Gegner erwischt, bzw. wäre zuvor vom Hausmeister VAC gekickt worden, aber einiges an Schaden wäre mit Sicherheit entstanden. Oder er hätte einfach eine Bombe aus Rohrreiniger und Apfelsinensaft gebastelt, welche er dann begleitet von den Worten „Bomb has been planted“ in den Büroräumen cs_office gelegt hätte.

Du siehst also, die Waffenlobby bzw. Schützenvereine haben nichts mit der Tat zu tun! Counter-Strike ist der einzig belegbare Faktor, der für die Tat verantwortlich gemacht werden kann! Oder willst du Messer verbieten lassen? Oder gar Rohrreiniger und Apfelsinensaft? Unmachbar. Demnach ist die Haltung der Politiker so einen Dreck wie CS zu verbieten absolut korrekt und nachvollziehbar. Day of Defeat kann man hingegen auf dem Markt lassen. Junge Leute können schwer an K98-Gewehre und M1-Karabiner kommen. Auch sind alte Messer und Wehrmachts-Klappspaten nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen. 

Ich fordere demnach: Komplettes Verbot aller Titel mit aktuellen Waffen! Förderung von Kriegsspielen welche alte Geräte und Waffen nutzen die kaum noch beschaffbar sind! Nur so kann die deutsche Jugend wieder im Wohlstand und Frieden aufwachsen. Und die Lehrer Gegner können unbesorgt ihre Unterrichtsinhalte (z.b. wie fülle ich ein ALG2-Antragsformular aus?) vermitteln.

Wählt mich zum Kanzler Serveradmin, und solche Probleme wie „Gewalt an Schulhöfen“ werden nicht länger existent sein!

Regards, eX!


----------



## Elfredo (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 07.03.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne computerspiele wäre ich ein sozialfall geworden...
> 
> im ernst kennt ihr noch sachen wie police quest oder space wuest ? waren geile adventures u.a. auf dem atari st. man mußte alles in englisch eintippen und das hat den grundstein für ein gutes englisch gelegt
> 
> ...



Solange wir schweigen machen die Politiker was sie wollen mit uns! Wir können unsere Meinung hier zwar offenlegen doch interessiert sich dafür niemand! Der Großteil der Spieler besteht aus jungen Leuten auch wenn diese schon volljährig sind scheint es dem Politiker ein leiches zu sein diesem das Hobby von Grundauf zu verbieten. Nur weil es ihm ein leichtes Spiel zu sein scheint, zieht er es in erwägung. Die meisten Wähler, die Eltern und Erwachsenen finden dies sehr gut denn die junge Generation ist dann weniger Agressiv wie sie glauben! Wir schweigen und die älteren gehen Wählen! Mich wundert ein wenig daß die PC-Games und andere Spielezeitschriften da nichts unternehmen wie unterschriftenaktionen oder sogar Demos!? Denn ohne Spiele bzw. Blümchenpflück 3D wird auch keine Spielezeitschrift langfristig überleben! Wir die Spieler müssten eben mal den Arsch hochbekommen und zeigen das wir nicht nur virtuell präsent sind.


----------



## Razor (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Solange es keine Einschränkungen oder gar Probleme für Erwachsene (bzw. Eltern) gibt, an die für sie legal erwerbbaren Computerspiele zu kommen, interessieren mich die (unnützen) beifallheischenden Pläne der Regierung nicht wirklich, was mich aber einfach stört ist das durch-den-Dreck-ziehen des Image des Computerspiels allgemein


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Elfredo am 07.03.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange wir schweigen machen die Politiker was sie wollen mit uns! Wir können unsere Meinung hier zwar offenlegen doch interessiert sich dafür niemand!



Erinnerst du dich an den Sommer 2004? Wo gaaaaanz viele Leute auf die Straße gegangen sind und sich über Hartz 4 aufgeregt haben (welches nun aber doch "beliebt" ist, weil es viele Abzockmöglichkeiten bietet). Haben die Politiker reagiert? Nein. Alles ist so gekommen wie von ihnen geplant. 

Glaubst du ernsthaft es würde etwas bringen wenn man offene Protestnoten an die Verantwortlichen schreibt, oder extra auf die Straße geht um zu demonstrieren? Bei einer solchen Banalität wie Computerspielen würde kein Mensch reagieren. 

Weiteres Problem: Generationenkonflikt. Versuche mal älteren Leuten (was die Führungsspitze in diesen Land ist), zu erklären was so toll daran ist "Menschen" virtuell zu töten bzw. zu verdeutlichen warum dieses Hobby harmlos ist. Du wirst scheitern. Wenn etwas betagte Familienangehörige zu Besuch kommen und ich UT2K3 zocke, dann staunen die auch schon Legosteine und fragen mich was so toll daran wäre so einen - ich zitiere - "brutalen Mist" zu spielen.

Fakt ist: Wir Shooter-Gamer sind eben eine soziale Randgruppe die ein abartiges Hobby hat. So denken eben viele Politiker und ältere Menschen.

Ich bzweifele, dass das etwaige Darstellen unseres Hobbies bei höheren Stellen anklang finden würde. Primär wird doch ein Sündenbock für Jugendkriminalität und gestiegene körperliche Übergriffe bei den Minderjährigen gesucht. Erklärung zwecklos. 

Da kannst du genauso gut versuchen dem amerikanischen Kapuzenclan als Farbiger zu erklären warum farbige Menschen ganz normale Leute wie du und ich sind.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Razor (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Da kannst du genauso gut versuchen dem amerikanischen Kapuzenclan als Farbiger zu erklären warum farbige Menschen ganz normale Leute wie du und ich sind.



Das trifft es finde ich. Ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Elfredo (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Elfredo am 07.03.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daß nenn ich mal die Flinte ins Korn werfen bevor man etwas unternommen hat! Klar kann ich mich an die Hartzdemos erinnern! Es waren anfangs schon nicht viele und gegen ende immer weniger! Das war das Problem. Es kamen nicht viele und es blieben immer weniger. Wann so eine Halbherzige Aktion gestartet wird wie die Hartzdemos fühlt sich die Politik alles andere als eingeschüchtert! Wenn aber alle und ich meine ALLE Spieler und vorallem die, die von der Branche leben, an einem Strang ziehen, dann ja dann denke ich schon daß wir etwas bewegen könnten. Denn als Masse und ich bin sicher wir bekommen in ganz Deutschland mehr als die parr Tausend Hartsdemonstanten zusammen, wird die Politik vieleicht einen Moment inne halten und drüber nachdenken daß die Spieler von heute die Wähler von morgen sind! Die Politik zieht immer gegen alles was eine Minderheit darstellt und gleichzeitig nicht von allgemeinem Interesse ist! So auch das hier irgendwo erwähne Paintball der es in Deutschland aufgrund einiger gut geplanter Aktionen (Anwälte) geschafft hat, zumindest tolleriert zu werden. Oder sieh Dir die Sportschützenlobby an da wird mit allen rechtlichen Geschützen gegen die Einschränkung der Grundrechte gefeuert. Ich möchte nur  sagen wenn wir nichts unternehmen werden wir früher oder später unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung beraubt.


----------



## Malik04 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ich hätte auch ohne 5 STunden Quake täglich meine Eltern umgebracht. Wenn Computerspiele aggresiv machen würden, wäre ich nicht so ausgeglichen, Ihr ver&)/&&(() und außerdem ((/(/)(()=/?=ÜÜPO/)

Charles Manson soll exzessiv Pac Man gespielt haben. Verbietet Pac Man! 100% aller Mörder haben öfter mal Brot gegessen - Verbietet Brot!


----------



## MassaKA (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				bear007 am 07.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich mal mit der selben Energie um die Arbeitlosigkeit gekümmert werden würde......



Laut dem Bericht (http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=456040) gibt es 3,4 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland die Brutale Computerspiele spielen. Wenn zocken also wirklich jeden zu einer aggressiven Killermaschine und Amokläufer machen würde und jeder im Durchschnitt nur 5 Leute erschießen würde, dann wäre das Arbeitslosigkeitsproblem längst gelöst.

Ahnungslose Politiker =   

Zurzeit bin ich dabei ein Video zum Thema eSport zu machen, welches natürlich auch die Kategorie "Killerspiele" enthält. Sobald es fertig ist und meinen Anforderungen entspricht, werde ich es hier auf pcgames.de veröffentlichen. Vielleicht findet es das PC-Games Team gut genug, um auf PCgames.de einen Artikel über das Video zu veröffentlichen.

_wer fragen zum Video hat, mithelfen will oder einfach nur sofort nach release die Download-URL mitgeteilt bekommen möchte kann mir eine Mail schreiben: massaka@online.de_


----------



## CyclopGraz (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Elfredo am 07.03.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn das so weiter geht, dann kann man das Westlich/Demokratische System auch schon fast als gescheitert ansehen.

Eine reine Representative Demokratie (Die immer noch besser ist als eine Diktatur) verleitet einfach die Politiker dazu zu machen was sie Wollen.

Die Schweiz ist zwar in meinen Augen ein  "Land von wilden Bergbewohnern mit einer unverständlichen Sprache"(   nichts für ungut ihr Schweitzer  ) aber ihr Politisches System kommt mir immer Genialer vor. Einen solchen Blödsinn (Killerspiel-Verbot, Harz IV,...) könnte ein schweizer Politiker zwar auch verzapfen, aber die Chance auf Umsätzung wäre gleich Null und der Politiker bald weg vom Fenster.
Fragt sich nur wie man in Österreich und Deutschland so ein System durchsetzt.


----------



## MegaBauer (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ich glaube, es liegt an dem Brot. Fast alle brutalen Menschen essen Brot. Das böse Killerbrot muss verboten werden!
Ich weiß, dass ich nur wiederholen kann, was ohnehin schon gesagt wurde, aber ich mache es auch, um mich abzureagieren. Welcher Jugendliche spielt bitte keine Videospiele? Am besten starten wir eine Untersuchung, ob Gewalttäter als Kind Benjamin Blümchen gehört haben. Benjamin Blümchen kann ich nicht leiden, mein kleiner Bruder nervt ständig damit... Was ich echt gut fand, das hier gesagt wurde: Die Politiker können die Verantwortung nicht den Rabeneltern geben, die ohnehin gewaltbereiten 12-Jährigen Doom3 geben und sie im Schützenverein anmelden (dort gibt es Waffen und Alkohol). Sie sind die Wählerschaft, die auf keinen Fall kritisiert werden darf.
Wenn so ein Gesetzt wirklich durchgebracht werden würde, vielelicht sollten wir unbefristet streiken, für die 28,5-Stunden-Killerspiel-Woche.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				CyclopGraz am 07.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das so weiter geht, dann kann man das Westlich/Demokratische System auch schon fast als gescheitert ansehen.



Nach den letzten Bundestags-Chaoswahlen mit dem überraschenden Ausgang sehe ich deine These schon fast als bewiesen an. Der anschließende K-Vertrag war Wählerverarsche zum Quadrat. Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen in der kommenden Zeit weder SPD noch CDU zu wählen. Lieber gebe ich meine Stimme einer kleinen Partei wie B'90, als nochmal diese pseudo-demokratischen Affen zu wählen, die sich im Vorfeld anfeinden, aber am Ende doch "fusionieren" und all die miesen Punkte aus beiden Wahlmanifesten in einem Vertrag vereinigen. No way. 
Und dann besitzen die auch noch die Dreistheit mir mein Hobby verbieten zu wollen. Von wegen...   

Regards, eX!


----------



## sternitzky (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.03.2006 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Das einzige Gefährdungspotential für Kinder & Jugendliche sind die gehirnamputierten Politiker, die alle mit einem abgewirtschaftetem Staat die Zukunft rauben und ob ihrer Inkompetenz/Faulheit nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sich mit den wirklich wichtigen Problemen zu beschäftigen und stattdessen solche Ablenkungsmanöver veranstalten. Alles ist eine Sache von Erziehung & geistiger Reife. Ansonsten kann man gleich alles verbieten: Sonst kommt jemand noch auf die Idee Schäuble als Waffe zu mißbrauchen & jemanden zu Tode zu schäublisieren.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ist ja mal wieder ganz schön radikal hier. Und da macht ihr euch Sorgen, dass die Politiker unser Land zugrunde richten könnten?  

Auch wenn die Spiele-Lobby relativ klein ist, um "Killerspiele" pauschal verbieten zu können müsste erstmal die Verfassung geändert werden. Spätestens dann dürften sich auch die anderen Medien zu Wort melden.
Aber bis jetzt ist ja noch nichtmal der genaue Begriff geklärt  




			
				Elfredo am 07.03.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Daß nenn ich mal die Flinte ins Korn werfen bevor man etwas unternommen hat! Klar kann ich mich an die Hartzdemos erinnern! Es waren anfangs schon nicht viele und gegen ende immer weniger! Das war das Problem.


Demonstrationen können schon was bewirken.
Das Problem war wohl eher, dass die Proteste ziehmlich unsinnig waren


----------



## Dragoflor (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Das ist schon schwachsinn was die deutschen Politiker da teilweise verzapfen. Naja, ich leben ja in Italien. "Du glücklicher" werden jetzt vielleicht von euch einige denken. Ok, teilweise mag es so sein, aber die Politik ist bei uns im Grunde MINDESTENS genau so schlimm wie bei euch. Und das alles dank unserem allseits geliebten Herrn Ministerpräsidenten.
Vielleicht wissen es einige von euch, aber trotzdem will ich das hier nochmal sagen. Berlusconi hat, nur als Beispiel einer seiner vielen gigantischen Fehltritte, vor einigen Monaten ein Gesetz erlassen, das die Notwehr mit Schusswaffen nicht mehr nur legalisiert wenn das eigene Leben in Gefahr ist, nein, die Notwehr mit Schusswaffen ist dank diesen Gesetzes auch erlaubt wenn nur das Eigentum von jemandem bedroht ist! Seit dieses Gesetz erlassen wurde, ist die Anzahl der Verletzten oder gar Toten wegen Schusswaffen in Italien deutlich angestiegen. Das sind beinahe Amerikanische Verhältnisse!     Damit stellt die Italienische Regierung das Leben eines Menschen gleich mit ein paar hundert Euro...     Also ich finde das unglaublich.
Oder unser (Ex)-Reform-Minister... Der Volli**** muss bei den Spannungen zwischen Islam und Europa wegen dieser Karikaturen natürlich nochmal Benzin ins Feuer gießen und im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Italientischen Fernsehen mit einem T-Shirt auftreten wo so eine Karikatur abgebildet ist. Und dann auch noch ankündigen T-Shirts mit der Aufschrift: "Ich bin stolz ein Christ zu sein" drucken zu lassen. Wegen diesem ***** sind dann 12 Menschen gestorben... Bei einem Angriff in Lybien auf die italienische Botschaft.

Sorry wenn ich jetzt extrem vom Thema abgeschweift bin.    aber ich musste das einfach mal loswerden. 

Zum Thema:
Ich denke wohl auch kaum dass so ein Gesetz jemals durchgesetzt werden kann. JUGENDSCHUTZ JA,  ABER NICHT SO!!!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fresse halten! Das passt wohl perfekt auf diese sicherlich sehr sehr gut informierten Politikern.


----------



## nnkwp (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

die alte diskussion... nur ein erneuter beweis, dass unsere politiker veraltet sind und nicht mit der jugend (ok, erwachsene spielen auch oft genug   ) auf einer wellenlänge liegen. 
cannabis und videospiele für alle !


----------



## handy199010 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Die Bundesregierung soll lieber froh sein das die Jugendlichen, die diese Spiele spielen nicht in der Zeit auf die Straße gehen und andere Verbrechen verüben!!

Nix gegen die Jugendlichen in Deutschland, bin selber einer, aber ich kenne einige Leute aus diesen Spielen die dann nix mehr mit ihrer Freizeit anfangen könnten und dann auf die Straße gehen würden, Alkohol drinken und Zigaretten rauchen und manche noch sogar viel weiter....


----------



## Thunderwolf (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht sollte man unsere Politiker anfangen nach Leistung zu bezahlen. Anstatt sich mal mit ganzer Kraft um die echten Probleme der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und seiner Einwohner (und damit der Gesellschaft) zu kümmern, nimmt man sich lieber einen selbsternannten Grund für Probleme und fängt dann an, alles, was mit dem selbsternannten Grund zu tun hat, zu verbieten ohne darauf zu achten, ob die Verbote etwas bringen oder net (das ist dann egal, man hat ja was getan, ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen). Meiner Meinung nach sind die ach soooo schlechten und Gewaltverherlichenden Killerspiele grade mal bei einem verschwindend geringem Bruchteil aller in den Medien aufgebauschten Gewaltverbrechen von Jugendlichen mit als möglichen Grund zu betrachten. Der Hauptteil aber sind wohl eher die absolute Ziellosigkeit und Hoffnungslosigkeit der Jugendlichen in Deutschland (ist ja auch kein Wunder: hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, Eltern, denen es egal ist, was aus Ihren Kindern wird und was diese vor, während und nach der Schule machen, zu lasche Erziehung, zu wenig feste Regeln, die dann auch noch nicht mal mit Nachdruck durchgesetzt werden). Aber sich um diese Probleme zu kümmern bedeutet viel harte und schweistreibende Arbeit, mit der man mal eben viele Wählerstimmen verlieren kann und da liegt das nächste Problem: es wird nur noch von Wahl zu Wahl regiert mit dem einen Ziel, die persönliche Macht zu erhalten. Was dabei aus dem Land wird, dem man laut Verfassung als Politiker zu dienen hat ist unseren Damen und Herren Politikern mit der Weile schweiß egal geworden, hauptsachen die Kohle, die man sich in die eigene Taschen stopfen kann stimmt (und da sind unsere Politiker unersättlich und geben somit das schlechteste Beispiel für die Jugend dieses Landes ab, das man nur  haben kann) und jedesmal wenn ich da wieder so einen Fall sehe, bei dem dann die Korruptheit unserer Politiker ans Tageslich gerückt wird könnte ich    . Ich weiß ich bin ein wenig abgeschweift, aber irgendwie gehört das alles zusammen, da alles Gründe für die Probleme unserer Gesellschaft sind.

MfG

Thunderwolf


----------



## Duebelmaster (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				handy199010 am 07.03.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gegen die Jugendlichen in Deutschland, bin selber einer, aber ich kenne einige Leute aus diesen Spielen die dann nix mehr mit ihrer Freizeit anfangen könnten und dann auf die Straße gehen würden, Alkohol drinken und Zigaretten rauchen und manche noch sogar viel weiter....



Hm,.... ich sitze gerade vorm PC mit ner Zigarette und nem Bier, quasi in Kombination. Ich würde mich zwar nicht mehr als Jugendlichen bezeichnen, aber irgendwie fühl ich mich von dir angesprochen    !


----------



## Belgium (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Naja wir müssen mal gucken was passiert und würde mal gerne wissen was die Publisher und Entwickler darüber denken (inbesondere deutsche Firmen wie Crytek und Piranha Bytes). Aber ich würde sagen wenn es wirklich soweit wäre wandern einige Firmen in Ausland ab, dann gibbet nur noch irgendwelche staatliche Spiele (naja nah an einer Diktatur*g*).

Und ich lass mir als Volljährige nicht sagen was ich Spiele. Ganz einfach die Kids vor brutalen Spielen zu schützen, soll auch sein, kein 12 Jährige soll mit nem Call of Duty oder so locker zu Kasse watscheln und ohne Probleme dieses Kaufen können.
Aber leider drücken einige Damen an der Kasse doch ein Auge zu. Warum auch immer bzw die liebe Oma kauft dem Enkel dat Spiel ohne Wissen was Sie macht... Man sieht ein Teil der Gesellschaft kennt sich mit der Materie "Computerspiel" kaum aus. Ein Computerspiel ist Spass und Vergnügen, ähnlich eines Kinofilm nur Interaktiver und man kann abspeichern.


----------



## axelschweiss (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.03.2006 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Warum denn nicht?
Zu den News werden in den Foren überall rumgeflamed aber richtigen Mut ihre eigene Meinungen außerhalb des Bildschirmes zu sagen hat kaum jemand.
Niemand wird einen Brief an die Politiker schreiben mit guten argumenten warum es nicht verboten werden sollte (außer eventuell bekannte Internetseiten, welche jedoch an einer Hand abzählbar bleiben werden). Lieber wird eine Online-Petition erstellt in der jeder 8 Jährige N4p mit Internet was reinschreiben kann, aber Mühe für einen richtigen Brief macht sich keiner.

Lieber "versteckt" Flamen statt mal was richtiges zu sagen und dann wundern das es eventuell doch durchgesetzt wurde weil sich niemand dagegen gewehrt hat (oder einfach weil alle zu Faul waren mal ein Protestbrief dagegen zu schreiben).

Echt armes Deutschland. Und dann wird sich gewundert wieso alles dem Bach runtergeht und jeder Dreck im Bundestag zugelassen wird.


----------



## XGreeboX (7. März 2006)

*Killerspiele weg - gut so.*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.03.2006 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Es gibt viel cleverere Spielmöglichkeiten als permanent und ständig Gewalt. Wer allen Ernstes sein 'Recht auf Gewalt' verteidigen möchte, sollte seine Position vielleicht nochmal überdenken. 

Ist mir völlig Recht, wenn die "Killerspiele" (auch wenn der Name natürlich herrlich doof & weltfremd ist) wegkommen.


----------



## Drazzar (7. März 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele weg - gut so.*



			
				XGreeboX am 07.03.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.03.2006 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... hier geht es nicht darum, dass jemand Gewalt öffentlich ausüben möchte. Außerdem üben alle Gewalt aus. Es ist auch Gewalt, dass du auf die Straße gehst. Du könntest Regenwürmer zerquetschen. Vielleicht solltest du dein Recht auf Leben nochmal überdenken??!!!
Ich jedenfalls will weiterhin Spiele wie Counterstrike, F.E.A.R. oder Quake spielen, denn das sind einfach Spiele die zur Krone des Egoshooter Genres gehören. Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir in einer Demokratie leben und die nicht einfach so jemandem Vorschreiben können was die tun. Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich wo Terroristen sind wenn man sie braucht (*auf Berlin deut*) 

Wenn Killerspiele, wie sie so schön von den Sesself**** genannt werden verboten werden, müssen auch sämmtliche Strategiespiele, Trickfilme und jede Art von medialer Gewalt weg (armes RTL 2, arme Konsolenhersteller...selbst Mensch Ärgere Dich müsste verboten werden). 
Spiele wie Postal 2 gehören nicht in die Hände von Minderjährigen, kein Thema, aber das ist ein Fehler in der Erziehung. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Familienpolitik überdenken, anstatt einfach nur ein Feindbild zu suchen, auf das man sich stürzen kann und das bei allen, die keine Ahnung davon haben gut ankommt.


----------



## axelschweiss (7. März 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele weg - gut so.*



			
				Drazzar am 07.03.2006 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir in einer Demokratie leben und die nicht einfach so jemandem Vorschreiben können was die tun.


Wir leben in einer Demokratie. ROFL was geht mit dir ab?
Wir leben im Kapitalismus und Lobyismus aber Demokratie ist da an letzter Stelle.

Oder irgendwas zusammengewürfeltes aus Amerika (terrorabwehr), China (nicht beachten von menschenrechten), ect. (datenschutz missachtung)



> Spiele wie Postal 2 gehören nicht in die Hände von Minderjährigen, kein Thema, aber das ist ein Fehler in der Erziehung


Es ist ein Fehler minderjährigen einen PC mit Internetanschluss zu geben.

BTW : Postal bekommt man auch im Internet mit 8 Jahren über alle möglichen P2Ps.


----------



## Drazzar (7. März 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele weg - gut so.*



			
				axelschweiss am 07.03.2006 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Drazzar am 07.03.2006 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aja, du lebst also in einer Wirtschaftsform??? Interessant. Auf dem Papier ist Deutschland eine Demokratie, egal ob sies im RL ist oder nicht. Politiker sind doch sonst immer so darauf versessen, auf ihren Paragraphen rumzureiten. 

Das Problem ist nicht der Internetanschluss, sondern die mangelnde Kontrolle durch die Aufsichtspersonen. Wenn ich keine Ahnung von einem PC habe und ein Kind davor setze passiert sowas. Aber das ist weder ein Fehler vom Internet, noch von den Spieleherstellern sondern einfach von den Eltern. Ein bischen mehr "auf die Finger schaun" täte da ganz gut


----------



## ich98 (7. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

 
mich langweilt das nur noch!


Trotzdem hab ich irgendwie Angst vor blöden Entscheidungen, die unser Hobby erschweren könnten.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (8. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Hi.

===

Mich erinnert das ganze Gerede von "Killerspielen" bloß noch an Simpsons. Kennt ihr die Folge in der man Homer mal aus der Perspektive von Knecht Ruprecht reden hört?

_BlahBlah... blah... böser Hund blahblah... blah.. blah_.

So in etwa kommen mir deutsche Politiker inzwischen vor:
_BlahBlah... blah... böse Spiele blahblah... blah.. blah_. 

===

Grüße,
_Ra-Tiel.


----------



## BCD (8. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

..... bzw die liebe Oma kauft dem Enkel dat Spiel ohne Wissen was Sie macht... 


moin,

ja ganz genau, so hab ich das frueher auch immer gemacht  egal, ob´s computerspiele (auf dem 64er waren das so sachen wie "Green Beret" oder "Commando"), videos (die"Rambo"-Reihe uva...) oder aehnliches war......!!!

...hat ganz gut funktioniert.....ich will nicht wissen, was die leute in der videothek von der aelteren frau mit dem drang zur cineastischen gewalt gehalten haben   .....

...hat aber alles nix geholfen, hab trotzdem mein abitur gemacht, den kriegsdienst verweigert....studiert..usw..usf......!!!---und bisher noch keinen erschlagen, erschossen, hab mich auch seit meiner 1.klasse  nicht mehr gepruegelt.....????? ..und das obwohl ich sehr gerne online oder offline shooter spiele, ich San Andreas super lustig fand.....usw....

...will sagen das problem haengt eigentlich nicht an der politik bzw. videospiel...sondern am elternhaus!!!! ( es gibt halt doch sowas wie erziehung, bzw  sollte es geben .....?!!!) ....gut, da kommt dann die politik wieder ins spiel.......


ich hab im artikel auch gelesen, dass "herstellung" und "verkauf" strafbar sein sollen....,.-.solange dass nicht auch "besitz" heisst....kanns einem ja ehh egal sein!

in diesem sinne,

gruesse,

bcd


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Anderer Gedanke... was wird hier eigentlich so rumgeflamed? 

Es ist RICHTIG, dass sich die Politik Gedanken über sowas macht. Was von der CDU kommt ist sicherlich etwas extrem, aber schon im Koalitionsvertrag hat die SPD das ganze auf wischi-waschi "Killerspiele" runtergewürgt.

Auch wenn deren Annahmen z.Z. noch etwas verwirrt sind, vielleicht kommen sie ja mal drauf die Verantwortung der Eltern zu wecken. Sachliche Reaktionen von seiten der Gamer würde vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele weg - gut so.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.03.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst du genauso gut versuchen dem amerikanischen Kapuzenclan als Farbiger zu erklären warum farbige Menschen ganz normale Leute wie du und ich sind.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Der Vergleich ist gar nicht so unpassend, denn was hier auch stattfindet könnte man schlichtweg Diskriminierung nennen. Man wird ja als Spieler fast mit einem Terroristen verglichen   
Spiele sind nicht schuld das die Jugendlichen immer gewaltätiger werden. Schuld sind Probleme im Elternhaus, Schule, gesellschaftliche Probleme und Perspektivlosigkeit. Wenn man keinen Job in Aussicht hat, keine beruflichen Perspektiven, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das irgendwann total frusten kann. Außerdem kümmern sich viele Eltern ja gar nicht mehr um ihre Sprößlinge, die können den ganzen Tag machen was sie wollen. Hauptsache sie sitzen vom Computer und Fernsehen und die Eltern haben ihre Ruhe. Viel besser ist es doch, wenn sich Eltern mit diesen Dingen beschäftigen. Wenn sie selbst mit ihren Kindern zusammen fernsehen oder Computerspielen und genau darauf achten, was ihre Kinder denn spielen oder schauen. Würden das die ganzen Eltern machen, dann hätten wir ja gar nicht das Problem.
Was diese Politiker oft vergessen, ist, dass diese Killerspiele (ich hasse dieses Wort) ja für die Erwachsenen gemacht werden. Also gilt es da die Eltern darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass sie mal genauer hinschauen, was ihre Kinder so spielen.
Ein Verbot dagegen hätte imo gar nichts mehr mit Jugendschutz zu tun, sondern wäre schlichtweg Erwachsenenbevormundung. Da wird schlichtweg einfach ignoriert, dass ein Großteil der Spieler 25 und älter ist. Ich sehe es auch nicht ein, warum ich als Erwachsener auf mein Hobby verzichten soll, nur weil gewisse Eltern nicht auf ihre Kinder aufpassen können.




			
				XGreeboX am 07.03.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt viel cleverere Spielmöglichkeiten als permanent und ständig Gewalt. Wer allen Ernstes sein 'Recht auf Gewalt' verteidigen möchte, sollte seine Position vielleicht nochmal überdenken.
> 
> Ist mir völlig Recht, wenn die "Killerspiele" (auch wenn der Name natürlich herrlich doof & weltfremd ist) wegkommen.



Warum wird bei solchen Spielen eigentlich immer von Gewalt und Aggressionen gesprochen? Wenn ich sowas spiele dann empfinde ich keinerlei Aggressionen oder dergleichen, es ist für mich einfach nur ein Spiel. Genauso ist es wenn ich mit irgendwelchen Leuten MP-Shooter zocke. Das ist für mich so, als würde ich mit denen Karten spielen, oder draußen irgendwo Fussball spielen. Ich empfinde da keinerlei Gewalt oder Aggressionen, sobald der PC ausgemacht wird, ist das Ganze eh vergessen und man denkt nicht mehr daran. Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass es einige endlich einsehen, dass das Shooterspielen genauso ein Hobby ist, wie jedes andere. Es wird Zeit, dass diese Diskriminierungen der Computerspieler endlich aufhören.


----------



## HaseXXL (8. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Die Jugendlichen werden nur gewaltätiger wegen dem Druck der Gesellschaft und dem Sozialen und Schulischem Druck. Da haben die Spiele am wenigsten mit zu tun. Aber die Sesselfurzer im Parlament sind eben doofer als brot. Und wenn mal wieder einer rumballert, und bei ihm ein 1-D Schwarz/Weiss Shooter gefunden wird, dann heisst es schon wieder die Computer Spiele sind schuld. Geht halt einfacher als nach eine richtige erklärung zu suchen.   Und was bedeutet eigentlich USK? (Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle). Fragt sich nur wo die Selbstkontrolle bleibt, wenn der Staat sowieso alles selber bestimmt und kontrolliert


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (8. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

absolut lächerlich. Machen wir halt noch mehr Deutsche Enwickler pleite und noch MEHR Arbeitssuchende, aber was soll, die "JUgendlichen" werden daraufhin alle lämchen und sind ganz brav - blabla


----------



## LPSoldier09 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele weg - gut so.*

Ich find es vor allem sinnlos dass sie auch noch den Vertrieb und die Herstellung verbieten wollen. Denn da stellt sich doch die frage wie sie das durchsetzen wollen  . Wollen die "Sesselpupser" dann alle Läden durchstöbern lassen und die "absolut gemeingefährlichen, aggresionsfördernden Killerspiele" in beschlag nehmen, vor dem Brandenburger Tor auf einen Haufen werfen und anzünden?  (es gab mal ein Wort aus der DDR für sachen die man nur "illegal" kaufen konnte... Bückware.
Oder was ist mit den ausländischen Publishern die eine Geschäftsstelle in Deutschland haben? Wollen sie die mit einer Spezialtruppe infiltrieren und die hohen Tiere vor Gericht stellen?   

Wer sagt den eigentlich das die Spiele Gefährlich sind? 
Die einziegen die sowas sagen sind diejenigen die solche Spiele noch nie gespielt haben z.B. Politiker. Kann sein das manche Spiele gewaltätige Szenen besitzen aber Filme wie z.B. Texas Chainsaw Massaker sind meiner Meinung nach auch keine unschuld vom Lande. 

Aber welchen Politiker interessiert die Meinung eines Hobbyspielers solange es Medien oder arbeitslose Moralaposteln gibt welche ihre Meinung vertreten.


----------



## DrBonsai (9. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Aber wenn ich sowas
 sehe, sollte es bei den so genannten "Killerspielen" eine Altersfreigabe von 21 geben.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Hi.

===



			
				DrBonsai am 09.03.2006 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] sowas [...]


OMFG!!!  Ich hab die ersten 30s gesehen, und DAS war schon zuviel! 

Aber ich glaub net dass ne höhere Altersfreigabe da was helfen würde... wenn du verstehst was ich meine.   

===

Gruß,
_Ra-Tiel.


----------



## CyclopGraz (9. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				BCD am 08.03.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... bzw die liebe Oma kauft dem Enkel dat Spiel ohne Wissen was Sie macht...
> 
> 
> moin,
> ...



Eben.
Ich habe meinen eigenen PC seit ich 13 bin, ziemlich genau damals war ich auch in meine letzte Schlägerei verwickelt, und das obwohl ich Half-Life (us) Quake II und III, Doom II und was es sonst noch so alles an in D (bin Ö) verboten ist gezockt.
Ich hab mich vor dem Bundesheer gedrückt, eine Waffe würde ich mein Lebtag nicht anfassen und bevor ich daran denke jemanden zu verprügeln fällt mir vorher automatisch (Jurist) ein wie ich ihn verklagen kann.
Entweder sind die Deutschen einfach Dümmer und Beinflußbarer als Österreicher oder Schweizer und müßen deshalb vor sich selbst beschützt werden oder (was ich eher annehme) ersteres trifft auf die Deutschen Politiker zu. Als ob die Deppen keine anderen sorgen hätten.
Ich bin gerne bereit diesen Idioten einen Strafregisterauszug zu schicken.

Vielleicht sollte man einmal eine Statistik erstellen wie viele Menschen (gewalttätige) Computerspiele spielen und wie viele davon Amoklaufen.
Ich bin mir sicher das der Anteil der Durchgeknallten Zocker unter dem der restlichen Bevölkerung liegt.


----------



## rami324 (10. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Die Politiker sind nicht nur in Deutschland schwachköpfe sondern auch in österreich und in der restlichen EU.

Alle werden sie von der Wirtschaft gelenkt und pflastern ihre Länder mit Ausländer voll und haben nicht einmal eine Arbeit für diese.

Das jemanden ohne Arbeit in seiner Freizeit sälten etwas gutes einfällt weiß doch ein jeder.
Weiters sollte man Gewaltverbrechen viel härter bestrafen und nicht als Kavaliersdelikt ansehen.
Denn die meisten Gewalttäter haben schon Meterhohe Akten die ihre Strafdaten behärbergen und ich glaube das die wenigsten von denen wirklich richtige LAN-Zocker sind.
Und nur weil er vielleicht ein Spiel zuhause hat, wird ihn dieses sicher nicht verdorben haben.
Weiters glaube ich, dass sehr viel mit der fehlenden Erziehung zusammen hängt, denn heutzutage müssen beide Elternteile Arbeiten gehen um einen angemessen Lebensstandard halten zu können, was zur Folge hat, dass Kinder ihre Freizeit in einem Hort oder in Clubs verbringen und hier auf blöde Gedanken kommen.


----------



## BCD (10. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 09.03.2006 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> ===
> 
> ...




moin.


...ohhhh.......ohhhhh! mit dem knaben wuerde ich ungern auf einer lan-party zusammentreffen......  

..aber scherz beseite,,,,,,,,das video ist schon "a bissl krass" ....!!! waer cool wenn es von dem knaben mehr geben wuerde, man sollte das video an stefan raab schicken..........!!!


gruesse,


elderion


----------



## hellhammer (10. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

guten tag!

ich gebe dir sehr wohl recht in deiner meinung, nur als verwöhnter junge wie du einer bist, sagst ein jurist, da hört sich der spass auf, denn einer der alles hat und glaubt irgendein pc spiel beurteilen zu können punkto gewalt bzw. vergleich mit realität, der hat nur studiert und nie gearbeitet!

auch ich habe einen c64 mein eigen genannt, war damals ein luxusgerät im vergleich zu heute, also bitte überlege deine darstellung, denn wenn du jus student bist, oder schon jurist - hut ab (jetzt wirklich ernst und mit respekt) - dann lerne aber auch bitte die rechtssprechung bzw rechtschreibung, es gibt gewisse sachen die lassen dich so unglaubwürdig aussehen, wenn man manche wörter als tippfehler ignoriert oder in kauf nimmt... auch ich schreibe wie ich glaube es gelernt zuhaben, aber ein jurist sollte sämtliche regeln wissen und auch nützen um sich darzustellen, und nicht für den pöbel tipperein reinmachen... ok? 

auch ich kann juristendeutsch schreiben und formulieren! ich weis wovon ich rede...


dem inhalt selbst stimme ich überein im grossen und ganzen,

mfg hellhammer
[



quote=CyclopGraz am 09.03.2006 14:51] 





			
				BCD am 08.03.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... bzw die liebe Oma kauft dem Enkel dat Spiel ohne Wissen was Sie macht...
> 
> 
> moin,
> ...



Eben.
Ich habe meinen eigenen PC seit ich 13 bin, ziemlich genau damals war ich auch in meine letzte Schlägerei verwickelt, und das obwohl ich Half-Life (us) Quake II und III, Doom II und was es sonst noch so alles an in D (bin Ö) verboten ist gezockt.
Ich hab mich vor dem Bundesheer gedrückt, eine Waffe würde ich mein Lebtag nicht anfassen und bevor ich daran denke jemanden zu verprügeln fällt mir vorher automatisch (Jurist) ein wie ich ihn verklagen kann.
Entweder sind die Deutschen einfach Dümmer und Beinflußbarer als Österreicher oder Schweizer und müßen deshalb vor sich selbst beschützt werden oder (was ich eher annehme) ersteres trifft auf die Deutschen Politiker zu. Als ob die Deppen keine anderen sorgen hätten.
Ich bin gerne bereit diesen Idioten einen Strafregisterauszug zu schicken.

Vielleicht sollte man einmal eine Statistik erstellen wie viele Menschen (gewalttätige) Computerspiele spielen und wie viele davon Amoklaufen.
Ich bin mir sicher das der Anteil der Durchgeknallten Zocker unter dem der restlichen Bevölkerung liegt. [/quote]


----------



## rakurai (10. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Wenn es beim Jugendschutz bliebe... generell kann man es nicht für gut heißen, dass 13jährige >3h pro Tag vor CS&Co. hocken. Ich hasse diese kleinen Kiddies, die hinterm Rechner das große Maul haben, wegen jeder Lapalie der Jähzorn hochsteigt und im schlimmsten Fall das auch noch auf der Straße ausüben. Das sollte aber eine Sache der Erziehung sein! Das Problem (für mich) ist jedoch, dass Spielehersteller eben besonders bei den Minderjährigen Umsatz machen und die erwachsenen Gamer das Nachsehen haben (werden), weil die Spiele für den deutschen Markt zerschnitten werden und deutlich an Qualität und Spieltiefe verlieren, falls sie überhaupt erscheinen.

Sollen se alles verbieten, damit sind die Probleme der heutigen Jugend leider auch nicht aus der Welt geschaffen. Themen wie Bildung, Arbeit und Kindererziehung sind halt viel zu unpopulär und kosten Wählerstimmen.

Naja, dann lass ich eben mein Geld im Ausland liegen. Das gefällt den CDU/CSU-Politikern bestimmt, schließlich gehört das auch zur Globalisierung. Da 2007 die MwSt erhöht wird, lohnt sich der Einkauf im Ausland übrigens noch mehr als heute (sofern man die Games nicht von einem Importeur bezieht ).

Wenn allerdings ein 14-jähriger sich mal 2 Bier und mehr in den Rachen leert, sieht man drüber weg - Alkohol ist schließlich die Volksdroge #1... denn du bist Deutschland


----------



## quertreiber (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Wer lediglich Verbote ausspricht und keine Alternativen anbietet bestätigt damit seine eigene Unfähigkeit mit gesellschaftlspoitischen "Fehlentwicklungen"  sinnvoll umzugehen und probate Lösungen zu finden.

Es sind wohl weniger die "Killerspiele" als eher das Unvermögen der Eltern ihre eigenen Kinder zu erziehen - im Sinne "Erziehung in Freiheit zur Verantwortung" - denn Verantwortung trägt heute niemand mehr für sein Verhalten.... egal wo, den Tätern werden immer mehr "Rechte" und Entschuldigungen zugebilligt als den Opfern. 

Speziell trifft dies auch auf Politker zu, die noch nie für ihre Fehlentscheidungen zur Verantwortung gezogen wurden. Auch hier wäre eine gravierende Änderung der Verhältnisse erforderlich -  insofern das auch Politiker für ihr Tun und Handeln tiefgreifend zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und nicht, wie im Fall Helmut Kohl, mit einem Strafbefehl (ungestraft) nach Hause gehen können.

Das führt dazu, dass heute niemand mehr wirklich Verantwortung für sein eigenes Tun und Handeln übernimmt, denn immer sind andere oder das Umfeld  daran Schuld,  dass jemand zum Täter wird.

Einen sehr großen Teil trägt auch das Fernsehprogramm, dessen Niveau in den letzten Jahrzehnten weit unter den Nullpunkt gesunken ist,  zu dieser gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung bei.

Mit Verboten wird überhaupt nichts erreicht; erst wenn in den einzelnen Familien wieder Verantwortung übernommen wird, wird sich eventuell eine Wende einstellen...


----------



## xxbernd (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

In 2 Jahren werde ich 60 Jahre alt. Obwohl selbständig und meist wenig Zeit, verbringe ich die freie oft mit Spielen am Computer. Gedächtnistraining, Reaktionstraining, Ehrfurcht vor dem heutigen Leistungswahnsinn einer 6800 GT und einem 64/3500 AMD, Ehrfurcht vor den Games-Programmierern, für mich sind die 2 Stunden manchmal am Abend Entspannung, Freude und Nervenkitzel.
Ich ballere nämlich - Enphase von Halflife 2, FEAR, Quake 4, Doom 3 AddOn,...und und.
Wenn ich dann dieses Gesabbere von Leuten höre, die von der Materie wahrscheinlich kaum so viel Ahnung haben wie Respekt und Achtung vor ihren Wählern, dann weiß ich ganz genau - wir sind moralich am Ende !
War denn schon einer mal von diesen militanten "Jugendschützern" auf einer LAN-Party? Dort geht es ordentlich und gesittet zu, von den Jugendlichen fast immer eigeninitiativ organsiert. Dort sitzt die wissenschaftlich-technische Elite der Deutschen Zukunft. 
Ich darf mich nicht reinsteigern, sonst drehe ich noch durch. Aber mein Ausrasten wäre 100 %ig nicht verursacht durch eine Ballersequenz am PC, sondern durch die Scheinapostel die sich erdreisten, mir und anderen ihre doppelbödigen moralischen Werte aufzuzwingen.


----------



## SLeep3r (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ich finde die Jugendlichen wenn sie gewalttätig werden kann man  net sagen dass allein die "Killerspiele" die Ursache ist.
Wenn jemand Gewaltätig wird dann is der von anfangan so und des wird nicht von den Spielen ausgelöst. 

Und dann is des mit den Politikern, die wollen alles verbieden was sie für schlecht halten. Die sollten sich mal mehr um die Staatsverschuldung und Arbeitslose kümmern als um das. Sie können sich nicht in die Lage hineinsetzen weil sie noch nie ein solches Spiel gespielt haben.

Und auch wenn die Spiele verboten werden, irgendwoher bekommt man immernoch die Spiele.

Wenn mit der altersbegrentzung etwas gemacht wird dass die die zu jung dafür sind das auch nicht spielen können.

Das ist eine Super Freizeitbeschäftigung, die Politiker wissen es nur net weil sie nicht damit aufgewachsen sind.
Wenn sie damit aufgewachsen währen würden sie da Thema ganz anders behandeln.

Ich spiele auch seit Jahren CS und Co, neige aber eher von der Gewalt ab, weil des meinermeinung nach viel zu nivolos ist.


----------



## BCD (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				xxbernd am 11.03.2006 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> In 2 Jahren werde ich 60 Jahre alt. Obwohl selbständig und meist wenig Zeit, verbringe ich die freie oft mit Spielen am Computer. Gedächtnistraining, Reaktionstraining, Ehrfurcht vor dem heutigen Leistungswahnsinn einer 6800 GT und einem 64/3500 AMD, Ehrfurcht vor den Games-Programmierern, für mich sind die 2 Stunden manchmal am Abend Entspannung, Freude und Nervenkitzel.
> Ich ballere nämlich - Enphase von Halflife 2, FEAR, Quake 4, Doom 3 AddOn,...und und.
> Wenn ich dann dieses Gesabbere von Leuten höre, die von der Materie wahrscheinlich kaum so viel Ahnung haben wie Respekt und Achtung vor ihren Wählern, dann weiß ich ganz genau - wir sind moralich am Ende !
> War denn schon einer mal von diesen militanten "Jugendschützern" auf einer LAN-Party? Dort geht es ordentlich und gesittet zu, von den Jugendlichen fast immer eigeninitiativ organsiert. Dort sitzt die wissenschaftlich-technische Elite der Deutschen Zukunft.
> Ich darf mich nicht reinsteigern, sonst drehe ich noch durch. Aber mein Ausrasten wäre 100 %ig nicht verursacht durch eine Ballersequenz am PC, sondern durch die Scheinapostel die sich erdreisten, mir und anderen ihre doppelbödigen moralischen Werte aufzuzwingen.




moin,

sehr schoener beitrag! ich bin zwar erst 30, aber fuer mich ist´s genauso! zwei stunden am abend (eher in der nacht.....bastle gerade an meinem Dr. rer . nat.) sind tatsaechlich entspannung!

ich hoffe dass das gerede ueber verbote von sog. killerspielen (das wort allein st schon bloedsinn........!!!) nur mal wieder was fuer die schlagzeilen war!


..aber irgendwie war mir das schon immer egal! wenn es ein spiel bei uns ned gibt, bzw. nur ´ne geschnittene version.......dann kauf ichs halt in den usa oder in gb.


...vorschreiben was ich spiele, lass ich mir sowieso ned!!!

gruesse,


elderion


----------



## BCD (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*



			
				hellhammer am 10.03.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag!
> 
> ich gebe dir sehr wohl recht in deiner meinung, nur als verwöhnter junge wie du einer bist, sagst ein jurist, da hört sich der spass auf, denn einer der alles hat und glaubt irgendein pc spiel beurteilen zu können punkto gewalt bzw. vergleich mit realität, der hat nur studiert und nie gearbeitet!
> 
> ...


----------



## FredWonz (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde die verlogene Diskussion unerträglich!
Es ist ja alles so schön einfach: Killerspiele sind an allem Schuld.

Dass unsere Gesellschaft  immer egoistischer und agressiver wird, liegt  wohl vielmehr an den gewünschten Begleiterscheinungen des Kapitalismusses: Massenarbeitslosigkeit, Lohndumping, schlechte Ausbildung, ...

Mein Vorschlag: Kapitalismus per Gesetz verbeiten und wir haben 'ne Menge Probleme auf einmal gelöst. Damit würden Politiker auch wieder ihren vom Wähler übergebenen Auftrag erfüllen.
Gruß

Fred


----------



## mesmer (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

  Omg da Bekomt man einen Newsletter freut sich auf Neue Gameinfos usw. Und was? Ja schon wieder ein Prediger aus der möchte gern Partei leiert von dingen die er NICHT  verstehen WILL. Der soll in sein eigenes Wießbierglaß schauen und andere leute die ihm nichts getan haben in ruhe lassen. Ich meine 
wieso müssen sie dieses schon oft diskutiertes und dan abgeschloßenes thema wieder aufwermen. Als ob die "KILLERSPIELE" ( was für ein mensch komt auf diesen begriff) so viel brutaler wehren als ob man diese behinderten Nachmitagstalkshows oder irgenteinen Aktionfilm schauen würde. Im Gegenteil wehrend in einem Aktionfilm alles kurz und klein geschoßen wird und der held eine gotgleiche person darstelt (weil der immer 100health hat egal wieviel HE neben ihn explodieren -.-) , wird in CSS ein teamwork gefördert ( besser als die SCHULE es je schaffen wird) und wo auser in css/1.6 wird beigebracht das man auf Civilisten net schießen soll. Ich hab mit 12 jahren das Gamen  angefangen.
Mein 1 game war cs 1.5, und was mich heute nur ause der fassung bringt ist es der Fehrnseher ( habs aufgegeben zu schauen HIRNLOS). Obwohl ich solche games wie Quake ( auser den 3er arena) , DOOM und GTA  hasse. Hab ich um CS angst. Wenn das im wahn der Politiker untergeht. Aso ein satz an die politiker :,, Maul halten Land gewinnen."  ( tut mir leid aber sowas macht mich nun mal sauer) 
Sry für die Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## MICHI123 (11. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

argh wie aggressiv mich diese hässliche hinterfotzig grinsende hackfresse neben dem bericht macht ej.       
werte politiker: wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten, sich informieren, gut darüber nachdenken und dann das maul aufreissen.


aber das ist schon ne gute idee, ich bin sicher das wird deutschland den gewünschten aufschwung geben.    (das war ironie)


----------



## Peo01 (12. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Ich freu mich ja schon wenn diese ganzen älteren Politiker endlich in Rente gehen.
Denn die jüngeren von denen wissen durchaus was Computerspiele bedeuten.

Wir haben in der Schule mal mit Lehrer zusammen CS gespielt.
Viele von denen hatten keine Ahnung von dem Spiel (Alles Jungs).
Und das waren bis auf einige Ausnahmen Schüler die oft Ärger machen (Schlägereien usw.)
Ich bin an einer Haupt-/Real- und Grundschule hier im wunderschönen Hamburg.
Ich selbst besuche die Realschule kenne aber auch viele der Hauptschüler und viele von denen sind meine Freunde.
Obwohl sie oft PCspiele (auch "Killerspiele") zocken und etwas brutaler sind kommt das meiner Meinung nach eher davon das die einfach ein schlechtes Leben führen.

Eine Liste positiver Effekte die das PC-Spielen bei mir hatte (nicht alles dabei):
-Englisch: Durch das ofte Spielen im Internet oder das Spielen Englischsprachiger Titel ist Englisch mein Spitzenfach.
-Sachwissen&Geschichte: Durch historische und Realitätsnahe Themen der Spiele bin ich gut informiert über die verschiedensten Themen (Wir haben grad die Zeit vor bis nach dem ". Weltkrieg und durch das Interesse an jenem (keine Angst mein Wissen beruht nicht nur auf Spiele und Actionfilme^^) Gebiet bin ich in Geschichte vorne mit dabei.).
-Zwischenmenschliches: Ich versuche so oft wie möglich Höflich und Hilfreich zu sein.
Bin ich nicht immer das gebe ich auch zu aber dennoch schreie ich keine Lehrer an und ich bin froh sagen zu können Konflikte mit Reden lösen zu können.

Das ist genauso wie die Situation mit C&C Generäle.
...Stichwort Fahrende Bombe (Meine Lieblingseinheit  )
Und das nur weil zu der Zeit grad der Terrorkrieg aktuell war.
Man siehe sich jetzt nur Act of War & Co. an.
Das wurde nur so hart zensiert um dieses Thema so schnell wie möglich aus den Köpfen der Bevölkerung zu nehmen und ein anderes rein zusetzen.
Ich kann über sowas nur noch lachen.

Ich lese gerne Bücher, schreibe Kurzgeschichten (die ich irgendwie nie zu ende kriege ^^), gehe gern spazieren und treffe mich mit Freunden.
Und mein liebstes Hobby ist nun mal mein PC.
Was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: "Killerspiele"-Verbot wieder im Gespräch*

Das Ganze scheint wohl gerade mächtig "in" zu sein, auch in den USA:



> *USA: Senator will Spiele verbannen*
> 
> US-Senator Tommy Kilby stellt in Tennessee Computer- und Videospiele an den Pranger. Der demokratische Politiker plant Presseberichten zufolge, den Verkauf von Spielen mit gewalttätigen Inhalten auch an Erwachsene zu verbieten. Eine entsprechende Gesetzesvorlage soll in Kürze dem Landesparlament vorgelegt werden. Bisherige Vorschläge umfassen lediglich ein Verkaufsverbot für Minderjährige. Unklar bleibt, nach welchen Faktoren aussortiert werden soll. Zudem ist nicht anzunehmen, dass das Gesetz mit dem Grundsatz der Meinungsfreiheit in Einklang zu bringen ist. Kommentatoren erwarten daher, dass auch in diesem Fall Gerichte ein Inkrafttreten verhindern werden. Dennoch wird sich aber das Parlament in einer der nächsten Sitzungen mit der Vorlage beschäftigen müssen.
> 
> Quelle


----------

